# HR34 0x04C9 - Initial Release ISSUES ONLY



## Stuart Sweet

Receivers included in this release:
*HR34*

_This is the initial release and there are no release notes._

Discussion/Anticipation thread:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198305

For more information, please consult the HR34 First Look.

*Please keep this thread to issues only. Please do not post in this thread if you do not have an HR34.*

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## LameLefty

*HR34-700*
*Report #:* 20111029-352A

Brought the box out of standby this morning. It was tuned to a local channel (WTVF channel 5, Nashville). After about 2 minutes, video disappeared but audio continued to play. Menus remained responsive and I tried to tune to another channel via QuickTune (ESPN HD). At that point, audio ceased but the channel never changed. The progress bar displayed the current program on the local channel (morning news) but the time display read "2:57" (a.m., presumably). I waited a few more moments and when the channel did not change, I sent this report. I will do a menu reset upon completion.


----------



## TBlazer07

I am now having this same problem with 2 SL's.

60 Minutes (for the last 4-5 weeks)
Rock Center (premiered tonight, new SL)

Info screen shows it is recording (has the double red "R"'s) but it is not in the playlist.

History shows:

_The episode was canceled because it did not match your show type settings or the program has already been recorded.

(13/6 Rock Center with Brian Williams Episode Type 1 CID:1 1 16820B 2)_

Coincidently both shows are "news magazine" type shows.


----------



## Steve

20111101-376F

Box locked-up hard 2x last night while serving MRV. Client playback would hesitate, resume and then eventually grind to a halt. Woke up this morning, and the box wouldn't come out of standby. Record light was on, but it was otherwise unresponsive to remote or front-panel commands. L2 report sent after a third RBR in 12 hours.

Playlist is 71% free. First lock-up was ~ 7:30 last night, again during the 9PM hour when it was also scheduled to record 5 shows and finally overnight sometime. It did record a 3AM Leno, so the third lock-up was between 4AM and after the 7AM _Sesame Street_ recording began.


----------



## Steve

I've been watching HR34 LIVE TV for the hour + since the last RBR, and it's now starting to exhibit the same behavior I saw on the clients last night. Live playback is spontaneously pausing and resuming. There's no remote or front panel response at all. I can't bring up any menus. There are no recordings going on, or Nomad or client activity.

As I was typing this, the unit just locked-up completely. I'm going to RBR it and run some diagnostics to see if there's anything obvious wrong.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> I've been watching HR34 LIVE TV for the hour + since the last RBR, and it's now starting to exhibit the same behavior I saw on the clients last night. Live playback is spontaneously pausing and resuming. There's no remote or front panel response at all. I can't bring up any menus. There are no recordings going on, or Nomad or client activity.
> 
> As I was typing this, the unit just locked-up completely. I'm going to RBR it and run some diagnostics to see if there's anything obvious wrong.


Here's an L2 report after a "reset everything", FWIW. *20111101-283E*.


----------



## Steve

An hour and a half after the reset everything, and the HR34 shows no signs of life. No remote or front panel response. I'm going to unplug it for a while and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## matt

HR34-700
Report 2011101-21A7

Brought the unit out of standby to a gray screen. Menus and recordings working fine, and live TV is recording fine. 

Lately have been noticing live TV freezing for about a minute at a time.

H25-700 is no longer seeing the HR34 via MRV.


----------



## RAD

HR34-700/AM21 Diag Rpt 20111102-33A9

Noticed that front panel LED's were on, checked and misc options menu gone so STB rebooted itself at sometime, generated report.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Report: 20111103-2232
HR34-700

Was watching a recording this morning and it froze in the middle of it. FFWD/RWD just resulted in hanging for a bit then giving the "bonk" sound showing the play button on the progress bar.
tried to restart the recording fromt he beginning from the playlist and got blank screen, and also got blank screen when tried to change channels by selecting them fromt he guide during this too. Just set there blank screen adn flash the info bar for the screen. On top of box getting real laggy during this whole thing. 

ran the keyword search after all this and sent the report.

had watched a number of recordings that were all locally stored on the HR34 this morning if it makes a difference.

only fix is to RBR the unit.


----------



## Smuuth

Report # 20111103-20F0
Brought HR34 out of standby to gray screen with "Problem communicating with dish - 771B" on screen. All other IRDs on network working fine. Tried to do a menu reset and box froze completely. Unresponsive to remote or front panel buttons. Did an RBR. Report sent after RBR.


----------



## jmhays

Have there been no more issues with the new HR-34 or have they been moved to a different thread?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

jmhays said:


> Have there been no more issues with the new HR-34 or have they been moved to a different thread?


The few of us that have the unit are all likely running the CE release software, hence the dormant activity in this thread lately.

It'll pick up once more of these things get out in the wild maybe...

Like any new thing it has its lil quirks but its a beast of a box overall imho!!


----------



## Sixto

It appears that 0x04C2 is the NR now.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Sixto said:


> It appears that 0x04C2 is the NR now.


Sure does.

wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if this changes again in near future too....


----------



## Davenlr

Software 04C4
Report # 20111213-3856

1: While playing multiroom from an HR24-500 via coax, occasionally the picture will jump sideways (tear). Audio remains intact.

2: Accessing PlayOn server via Music, Photos, More...Bringing up any live streaming feed squishes the feed into a 4:3 screen, and there is no audio passed through. Neither of those problems occur on the HR24-500 (CE)

3: Accessing Pandora via PlayOn server above, I just get a black screen with no audio, and the video (actual signal to TV) turns off. Hitting Stop, or back arrow resumes the previous screen (Playon menu) with PIG playing live DirecTv programming with audio

EDIT to ADD #4: When using side by side PIP, with one channel being a Sonic Tap channel, there is no audio from the Sonic tap channel, even if its double played into the primary left slot. There is audio on the other channel when toggled. Also, the Sonic Tap song info screen pops up and covers both PIP windows.


----------



## Hackerfeld

(Not sure if I should port here or start a new thread...let me know if I should start something new...Reposting per TechKnowGuide from forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10985679&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002)

HR34, Software 04C4 (2.0.24), last updated yesterday.

I am a brand new customer with an HR34, switching from cable/TiVo HD.  At first I was appalled at the complexity and non-intuitiveness of the remote and menus thinking there's no possible way the rest of the family can adjust to this. But now I think I must be encountering some pretty serious software bugs. At least I hope (!) these are bugs and not considered "normal", so I'm hoping others can chime in and confirm or set me straight...

1) First and most critical, the Exit button doesn't seem to work -- at least not when it's supposed to. Per page 15 in the manual (as well as what my installer stated), "Press Exit to get out of any menu screen and return to live TV." Makes sense, but it doesn't work that way. The Exit button only works in very simple cases: Press Menu, then press Exit, and you're back at live TV; Press Info, then press Exit, and you're back at live TV. In ANY other case pressing the Exit button does nothing! Press "Guide", navigate around a bit and decide you want to go back to the channel you are currently watching, press Exit -- nothing. How in the world are you supposed to get out of the Guide without using the Exit button?!? The only solution I've found is to select something -- if you want to stay on the same channel, you have to find your way back to the exact same program and time and select it; takes forever.
Likewise, press "Menu", then choose any other sub-menu item (Smart Search, Manage Recordings, CinemaNow, etc.), then try pressing Exit -- nothing. Press "List", then Exit -- nothing. (I did discover pressing List again gets me back to live TV...)
Tell me this isn't normal?!?

2) Every menu and the guide is unbearably slow -- press "Guide" and it takes 5-8+ seconds to come up. Same with "List". "Info" and "Menu" come up fast, but as soon as you just select a sub-Menu (even just setup), there's the same slow pause before the next menu appears... When search results are displayed and I'm trying to scroll through the list, as soon as I hit the last visible item in the list and press down so that the next result is displayed, there's the same long pause before the next item shows up. Try scrolling through a list with 5 second pauses between each press of the down arrow...

Those are the show-stopper issues. On to others I've found:
3) Pressing the right-arrow is supposed to bring up some nifty TV Apps. Nope. I press the right-arrow, a "Loading TV Apps...this will take a moment" message appears, then nothing ever happens. Guess it just dies.

4) Thinking I must be doing something wrong, I read about Channel 1 being a customer information / instructional channel. I have a channel 1, the Info says it's the Customer Information channel, but it's completely dark. What gives? Guess I need help getting help...

5) When I press the "Active" button I guess I'm supposed to receive local weather, games, etc. The channel comes up with some small video feed, but there's no data displayed.

6) Interactive channels (news mix, sports mix, etc.) don't work -- I can't arrow around and select different channels to hear the audio like I'm supposed to be able to...

K, I'll stop there -- you get the picture. These seem like some pretty significant defects. I'm just hoping somebody can tell me these are all known issues and the next software version will magically fix everything, and it's being released within the next day or two...

Buyer's remorse is setting in...

Thanks!!!


----------



## I WANT MORE

Is your 34 connected to the internet either via lan or Deca?


----------



## Hackerfeld

The box says DECA.

I have a wired connection running to a gigabit router that sits right at my entertainment center that all my other devices plug into; the box just plugins directly into the router...


----------



## Hackerfeld

Well, it seems a restart again 36hrs later resolved many of these issues -- at least the Exit button now works when it should!!!
Performance is still slow, but about twice as fast as it was before.
Interactive channels now work, as does channel 1.
TV Apps still don't work, but at least now it tells me they haven't been initialized and to try again later.

The only thing not working is Active button with local content; looking in the settings info, it looks like my zip code is set to 00000 -- ideas on how to change/set that?

There's one or two other sporadic glitchy things (like, sometimes when you enter a channel number, it changes to the channel and then the system appears to completely freeze for 10+ seconds before coming back to life), but I'll report those separately if I can get a better description as to exactly when it occurs...

Thanks!


----------



## Drucifer

Hackerfeld said:


> . . . .
> 
> The only thing not working is Active button with local content; looking in the settings info, it looks like my zip code is set to 00000 -- ideas on how to change/set that?
> 
> . . . .


Only place I seen to enter a Zip Code is Satellite Setup.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Hackerfeld said:


> Well, it seems a restart again 36hrs later resolved many of these issues -- at least the Exit button now works when it should!!!
> Performance is still slow, but about twice as fast as it was before.
> Interactive channels now work, as does channel 1.
> TV Apps still don't work, but at least now it tells me they haven't been initialized and to try again later.
> 
> The only thing not working is Active button with local content; looking in the settings info, it looks like my zip code is set to 00000 -- *ideas on how to change/set that?*
> There's one or two other sporadic glitchy things (like, sometimes when you enter a channel number, it changes to the channel and then the system appears to completely freeze for 10+ seconds before coming back to life), but I'll report those separately if I can get a better description as to exactly when it occurs...
> 
> Thanks!


Go to weather, my cities, all the way to the bottom to change home zip.


----------



## Drucifer

I WANT MORE said:


> Go to weather, my cities, all the way to the bottom to change home zip.


I must remember that.


----------



## epoxy79

been a Directv user since 06, love it, besides the slow menu and guide.

got the HR34 yesterday, ok

got the new update 0x04c4, the issue is when i turn off the tv and HR34 off. when I turn it back on I dont get signal to the TV. thought it was the hdmi cable switched it

changed plug outlet
switched input on tv
thought it the tv, reset HR34, after it boots, just turn off tv and turn back on its fine.

and if turn off both , and turn both back on , no signal on tv, but the hr34 still works. i hit rec and the light comes on.

tv is brand new LG
anyone else has this issue?


----------



## jagrim

"epoxy79" said:


> been a Directv user since 06, love it, besides the slow menu and guide.
> 
> got the HR34 yesterday, ok
> 
> got the new update 0x04c4, the issue is when i turn off the tv and HR34 off. when I turn it back on I dont get signal to the TV. thought it was the hdmi cable switched it
> 
> changed plug outlet
> switched input on tv
> thought it the tv, reset HR34, after it boots, just turn off tv and turn back on its fine.
> 
> and if turn off both , and turn both back on , no signal on tv, but the hr34 still works. i hit rec and the light comes on.
> 
> tv is brand new LG
> anyone else has this issue?


What remote are you using?


----------



## Drucifer

epoxy79 said:


> been a Directv user since 06, love it, besides the slow menu and guide.
> 
> got the HR34 yesterday, ok
> 
> got the new update 0x04c4, the issue is when i turn off the tv and HR34 off. when I turn it back on I dont get signal to the TV. thought it was the hdmi cable switched it
> 
> changed plug outlet
> switched input on tv
> thought it the tv, reset HR34, after it boots, just turn off tv and turn back on its fine.
> 
> and if turn off both , and turn both back on , *no signal on tv*, but the hr34 still works. i hit rec and the light comes on.
> 
> tv is brand new LG
> anyone else has this issue?


How is the HR34 connected to the TV? Is there anther HDTV you can swap in order to test?


----------



## WestDC

What happens if you connect it to the LG using componet Cables from the HR34?


----------



## epoxy79

jagrim said:


> What remote are you using?


I'm using the D* remote. hit the off button.
leave, come back, 
hit the on button, TV turn on shows what HDMI signal. HR34 lights up, 
but TV says no signal. 
hit the reset button on HR34 and it goes to the reboot screen on the TV.

after it reboots it works fine.

If i turn off just the TV, and leave the HR34 on. come back, and turn the TV on it works .

It just dont work if the HR34 turns off.

I'm stumped. any CE people have this problem?

This is a inconvenience, if i turn both off by accident, I have to RBR the HR34 to get signal to the TV.


----------



## epoxy79

WestDC said:


> What happens if you connect it to the LG using componet Cables from the HR34?


Dunno yet I'll try that.

But if that fixes it, doesn't that mean I have a Bad Box.


----------



## epoxy79

Drucifer said:


> How is the HR34 connected to the TV? Is there anther HDTV you can swap in order to test?


HDMI, HR34 to TV, tried 2 different cables.

I'll try using my DELL monitor w/ HDMI


----------



## inkahauts

epoxy79 said:


> I'm using the D* remote. hit the off button.
> leave, come back,
> hit the on button, TV turn on shows what HDMI signal. HR34 lights up,
> but TV says no signal.
> hit the reset button on HR34 and it goes to the reboot screen on the TV.
> 
> after it reboots it works fine.
> 
> If i turn off just the TV, and leave the HR34 on. come back, and turn the TV on it works .
> 
> It just dont work if the HR34 turns off.
> 
> I'm stumped. any CE people have this problem?
> 
> This is a inconvenience, if i turn both off by accident, I have to RBR the HR34 to get signal to the TV.


Do you turn on the tv first or the hr first? Did you program the remote to do both by hitting the actual on and off buttons? And that's how your doing it?

If so, I would first suggest that you stop resetting the hr, I don't think thats really solving your issue, just masking what is. It sounds likes a handshaking issue. Try turning on the tv by itself, and after its fired up and ready to actually go, then turn on the hr. See if that helps. Also, if you can, especially if my first suggestion doesn't work, hook up with component cables, and disconnect the hdmi cable, and see what happens.


----------



## I WANT MORE

When you turn the dvr back on and get the blank screen does changing channels bring up a picture?


----------



## Drucifer

Sixto said:


> It appears that 0x04C2 is the NR now.


HMC NR now looks to be 0x04C8 since yesterday.


----------



## epoxy79

just checked , its the new update. 0x04C8 its not doing it anymore that i know of. Ill turn everything off again and go last min shopping. and lets see if the new update fixed it.


----------



## jlangner

Since the new update on the 21st, I have had to reboot once because could not rewind or fast forward live shows..remote just beeped. I also hwd to power off once because screen froze. I flipped to double play and other tuner was fine. Hit power on remote on/off and tuner was fine.


----------



## JerseyBoy

CINEMAplus is not working. When I select CIMEMAplus I get the submenu (New Movie Releases, All Movies & Shows, Showroom). When I select anyone of those it just goes back to the currently playing channel instead of bringing up the On Demand screen.

Version is 0x04C8


----------



## JerseyBoy

Was just watching the Doctor Who Christmas special (this year's) on BBCA. Around the 28 minute mark I tried to skip forward over the commercials but at that point the skip forward went all the way to the end and the Save or Delete box popped up. Skip back went back to where I was. Tried skip again same thing. I fast forwarded past the commercial and that was OK unless I tried to do more than fast forward 1. If I did again it jumped all the way to the end. Again skip back to me to where I was and I fast forwarded 1 past the commercials. At the next commercial break I tried the same thing and again it jumped to the end. Before the 28 minute point I had been able to skip with out jumping to the end. By skip I mean the mode where it flashes up frames of the video it is skipping over. I had also recorded the same show on one of my old HRs and when I tested with that copy from the HR34 with MRV the skip worked OK thru out the entire show.


----------



## sfeym

The HDMI port on my HR-34 is not comminicating correctly with my system when it is first started up. The video connects perfectly but the audio does connect unless I do a red button reset. I have tried various cables with no luck as well as various HDMI ports on both the receiver and TV directly with no luck. This is the same set-up and connections that worked flawelessly on with my HR-24 with no problems prior to the HR-34 installation. Anyone have a solution?


----------



## litzdog911

sfeym said:


> The HDMI port on my HR-34 is not comminicating correctly with my system when it is first started up. The video connects perfectly but the audio does connect unless I do a red button reset. I have tried various cables with no luck as well as various HDMI ports on both the receiver and TV directly with no luck. This is the same set-up and connections that worked flawelessly on with my HR-24 with no problems prior to the HR-34 installation. Anyone have a solution?


Probably the easiest solution is to use the HR34's Component Video (red, blue, green RCA cables) connection instead of HDMI.


----------



## Steve

sfeym said:


> The HDMI port on my HR-34 is not comminicating correctly with my system when it is first started up. The video connects perfectly but the audio does connect unless I do a red button reset. I have tried various cables with no luck as well as various HDMI ports on both the receiver and TV directly with no luck. This is the same set-up and connections that worked flawelessly on with my HR-24 with no problems prior to the HR-34 installation. Anyone have a solution?


Which receiver make and model? It would be good for DirecTV engineering to know there's a potential HDMI handshaking issue with that particular AVR.


----------



## epoxy79

epoxy79 said:


> just checked , its the new update. 0x04C8 its not doing it anymore that i know of. Ill turn everything off again and go last min shopping. and lets see if the new update fixed it.


Well its doing it again, 
using components work, 
switching hdmi ports wont tv wont work
turning HR34 on and then turn on tv wont work
turn tv on , then HR34 still wont work
changing cables dont work.
Used a dell monitor with hdmi, wont work unless RBR.

looks like a HDCP issue, when you turn the box off it wont link to any devices unless its reset.



sfeym said:


> The HDMI port on my HR-34 is not comminicating correctly with my system when it is first started up. The video connects perfectly but the audio does connect unless I do a red button reset. I have tried various cables with no luck as well as various HDMI ports on both the receiver and TV directly with no luck. This is the same set-up and connections that worked flawelessly on with my HR-24 with no problems prior to the HR-34 installation. Anyone have a solution?


I have the same problem, only worse no video or audio, pretty much no connection. unless RBR




litzdog911 said:


> Probably the easiest solution is to use the HR34's Component Video (red, blue, green RCA cables) connection instead of HDMI.


Thats is a work around, its not the main solution, lucky me, I still had a set of components, the box only came with hdmi.


----------



## Drucifer

epoxy79 said:


> Well its doing it again,
> using components work,
> switching hdmi ports wont tv wont work
> turning HR34 on and then turn on tv wont work
> turn tv on , then HR34 still wont work
> changing cables dont work.
> Used a dell monitor with hdmi, wont work unless RBR.
> 
> looks like a HDCP issue, when you turn the box off it wont link to any devices unless its reset.
> 
> . . . .


Well, if isn't the set, and not the cord. That leaves the HMC as being defective.

Call DirecTV, speak to Case Management, get 'em to send a Tech with a HMC replacement. The Engineer Dept will want to physical examine your HMC.


----------



## jlangner

Only other issue I have now is every few days i lose connection to whole house network..restarting hr34 fixes it.


----------



## inkahauts

"epoxy79" said:


> Well its doing it again,
> using components work,
> switching hdmi ports wont tv wont work
> turning HR34 on and then turn on tv wont work
> turn tv on , then HR34 still wont work
> changing cables dont work.
> Used a dell monitor with hdmi, wont work unless RBR.
> 
> looks like a HDCP issue, when you turn the box off it wont link to any devices unless its reset.
> 
> I have the same problem, only worse no video or audio, pretty much no connection. unless RBR
> 
> Thats is a work around, its not the main solution, lucky me, I still had a set of components, the box only came with hdmi.


What tv do you have? And is your hdmi plugged in directly to it or does it go through any kind of other device?


----------



## gstivers

JerseyBoy said:


> CINEMAplus is not working. When I select CIMEMAplus I get the submenu (New Movie Releases, All Movies & Shows, Showroom). When I select anyone of those it just goes back to the currently playing channel instead of bringing up the On Demand screen.
> 
> Version is 0x04C8


If you have a custom favorites list, channels 1000 & 1100 must now be apart of that list to get CinemaPlus. My HR24 did not have this issue, you would think they'd have same programmers for all product lines, or are they just forcing you to scroll through channels 1000 & 1100 as a marketing ploy:lol:


----------



## LameLefty

Drucifer said:


> Call DirecTV, speak to Case Management, get 'em to send a Tech with a HMC replacement. *The Engineer Dept will want to physical examine your HMC.*


And you know this . . . how, exactly?

It sounds to me, rather, like one of the many HDMI handshaking issues out and about in the world of consumer electronics. It may or may not have anything to do with a "defective" HR34.


----------



## litzdog911

Drucifer said:


> Well, if isn't the set, and not the cord. That leaves the HMC as being defective.
> 
> Call DirecTV, speak to Case Management, get 'em to send a Tech with a HMC replacement. The Engineer Dept will want to physical examine your HMC.


Much more likely that it's an HDMI incompatibility. We see this all too often because HDMI is such an inconsistent "standard". Replacing the HR34 for another one likely won't fix anything. Using Component Video as a workaround is probably the best approach.


----------



## JerseyBoy

gstivers said:


> If you have a custom favorites list, channels 1000 & 1100 must now be apart of that list to get CinemaPlus. My HR24 did not have this issue, you would think they'd have same programmers for all product lines, or are they just forcing you to scroll through channels 1000 & 1100 as a marketing ploy:lol:


Thanks that fixed it.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Fixed here too. Thank-you.


----------



## LoweBoy

Running the 0x04C8 release and morning it was locked up with no picture and/or response. Had to RBR to get it to respond. It worked fine yesterday after coming back from 4 days gone for Christmas. This morning was not so good. 

Running HDMI from HMC to Pioneer VSX-1021 and outputs to a Samsung UN55B8000FXZA


----------



## classicrokr

Had my HR34 installed yesterday. It came with older release and it self-updated at noon yesterday to 0x04C8.

Had an HDMI issue (after power off, the power on would yield no video signal to TV. Audio was not present either although audio controls seemed to indicate there was an audio signal??) as soon as installer left and then immediately after the update but not since. In each of the two cases I did a red button reset. In fact the first time I did that reset is when the software update came through.

While time and more users will tell if it is a deficiency or problem in the HR34, my gut is that it is, as someone else pointed out above, probably just another of the HDMI handshaking issues. I have seen similar almost every time I add or switch equipment. Fortunately never very persistent. And beyond the first reset after the update it hasn't happened since (and I have been turning on/off alot).

I have a 2011 model Sony TV with a Sony Sound Bar Audio System. The HR34 goes to the Sony Audio System and the TV goes to the HR34 all via HDMI.

Since that update yesterday the most bizarre thing to happen was that the video was doubled. Two identical panels appeared with a thin vertical line separating them and of course the rendering was appropriately squashed to make it fit in the new dimension. This was on programming, the guide, menus, everything. Did a red reset button and it went away and hasn't happened since. Seemed like 3D gone wild in the 2D world.

But overall I am very pleased with what I see --- and look forward to learning more and more to maximize my enjoyment and convenience. 

My bedroom set with the H25 has the new HD GUI and that is sweet! Will definitely look forward to it being released on the HMC.


----------



## boxster99t

I got my HR-34 today, and noticed an anomaly that I haven't seen reported here (I didn't check the CE). In any event, when I watch a recorded program hosted on either of my HR-21's (both set with Dolby Digital on) on my HR-34, it doesn't play in DD unless I hit info, scroll over to Audio/visual, and select English DD. Once I do that, it plays in DD, and the setting holds for that show, even if I stop & restart the program. But I have to do it for every show. DD is set to on, in the audio preferences of the HR-34. 

Set up as follows:
2 HR 21
HR 34 connected HDMI to HDMI switch-HDMI switch to Sunfire Theater Grand II via toslink for digital audio & HDMI FOR VID to Sony KDLXBR-52--MRV cat-5. Software is NR Ox4c8, downloaded today.


----------



## LoweBoy

Had to RBR to wake up box again this afternoon.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Am watching a show that recorded at 8PM today, when I get to 8:41 (41 mins in) in the show and hit FF 3 times, it showed FF1, then play, then FF1, then play, then said "do you want to delete this recording". It basically jumped 19 minutes ahead to the end. When this happened, the entire show had already recorded.

I opted not to delete the show, started from the start again and the problem has not happened again even though I am past 41 mins in now.

This was with 0x4c8, the latest national release.

I didn't have bug reporting enabled at the time. I enabled it now and filed a report. 20111230-1c38. Hope there's some useful info in there. Note: this report filing is taking forever. Hmm. I'm going to post anyway as if it already finished. I'll edit if necessary.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

In series manager, highlight a series you wish to move to lower priority. Press right arrow to indicate you are going to reprioritize it. Now press page down twice. Now press down arrow a few times. You will see the graphics update completely wrongly. The drawing is not correct unless the down arrow was pressed with the selection already at the bottom line of the list. Since after pressing page down the selection is at the top of the page, the drawing is wrong after paging.

This is just cosmetic, but it's really ugly.

I don't think my HR20-100 did this, but I'm not sure. I have smooth scrolling off.


----------



## jimlenz

Had my hr34 installed yesterday with no problems. Today I wake up to 771b error on hr34. Worked with D to reset swim and all boxes. Was getting interimittent 771b on other boxes but now it is all back to only the hr34 at this point. 

Any idea what the issue may be?

Jim


----------



## Davenlr

jimlenz said:


> Had my hr34 installed yesterday with no problems. Today I wake up to 771b error on hr34. Worked with D to reset swim and all boxes. Was getting interimittent 771b on other boxes but now it is all back to only the hr34 at this point.
> 
> Any idea what the issue may be?
> 
> Jim


How many total *tuners* do you have, and what type of SWM system (LNB, SWM8, or SWM16) ?


----------



## Drucifer

flipptyfloppity said:


> Doesn't it bother anyone else that when the screen clears (like when you press edit) *it clears in a diagonal blocky pattern from bottom left to top right?* It looks like garbage. My HR20-100 didn't do this. It would scroll in blocks though, but not clear the screen in blocks.
> 
> I'll try turning off smooth scrolling and see if that helps.


So I'm not the only one.


----------



## jimlenz

Davenlr said:


> How many total *tuners* do you have, and what type of SWM system (LNB, SWM8, or SWM16) ?


swim 16 with 13 total tuners. 5 for the hr34 and 5 hr 20-24 boxes.


----------



## Drucifer

jimlenz said:


> Had my hr34 installed yesterday with no problems. Today I wake up to 771b error on hr34. Worked with D to reset swim and all boxes. Was getting intermittent 771b on other boxes but now it is all back to only the hr34 at this point.
> 
> *Any idea* what the issue may be?
> 
> Jim


How are your Receivers divided on the SWiM-16. Each leg can only have 8-tuners.


----------



## jimlenz

Drucifer said:


> How are your Receivers divided on the SWiM-16. Each leg can only have 8-tuners.


Good question. Here is a picture of the swim16. Not sure though.

Jim


----------



## Drucifer

That pic not going to help.

You need to count the tuners at the splitters coming off each leg.

Too many installers count receivers.


----------



## jimlenz

Drucifer said:


> That pic not going to help.
> 
> You need to count the tuners at the splitters coming off each leg.
> 
> Too many installers count receivers.


I got the D installer to come back today and he had 9 on one and 4 on the other. So you were right, this was the problem.

Thanks for your assistance.

Jim


----------



## DrComputer

I just installed my new HR34 and hate that it is a "downgrade" from the HR20 I replaced it with.


----------



## jagrim

"DrComputer" said:


> I just installed my new HR34 and hate that it is a "downgrade" from the HR20 I replaced it with.


I don't know how you could consider the HR34 a downgrade from an HR20.


----------



## dpeters11

"jagrim" said:


> I don't know how you could consider the HR34 a downgrade from an HR20.


Sounds like its because of the SD UI. Considering its a temporary situation, it's hard to consider that a downgrade.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

Not sure it's the software on the PVR that causes it (kind of think it is not), but the DirecTV remote scheduler app for iPhone says my HR34 doesn't support record padding when I try to record a show with stop time extension.

This can't really be the case. If all the other HRs support extension now, then the HR34 really should also.


----------



## JerseyBoy

Turned on everything this morning and no picture or audio from the HR34. It would play stuff that was recorded last night and stuff from other HRs via MRV. It would also display the guide and other menus. Just no "live" TV. I changed channels and that did not help. I ran a system test and after that it was OK.


----------



## flipptyfloppity

I turned on my PVR and it was on a local CBS channel. I looked in the guide for the Sugar Bowl, it is on ESPN (206). I selected ESPNHD and pressed select. The banner at the top now says I'm on 206, but it's still on the local CBS channel. I then tried 207 and it switched to that. Now I tried going back to 206 and it won't go.

Perhaps related, I set the HR34 to record the Sugar Bowl in advance and it says in history that "this recording was cancelled due to a programming update (13)".

I switched to 208, then 207, then 206 and now it is showing 206. No wait, it went black and said "acquiring guide data" onscreen and then came back.

A keyword search did not make the misc menu appear so I cannot submit a report. I'll keep working on this. A second search for the same keyword did it. Report ID: 20120103-f0f

To be honest, ever since I turned on PIP (and turned it back off) two days ago this thing has performed awfully. It takes seconds for search or manage recordings menu items to come up. I guess I should reboot.

DirecTV, you should do better than this.


----------



## jlangner

I have started getting a lot of Searching for Satellite and freezing. Had to reboot about 5 times yesterday.


----------



## Losi b

Turned on hr34 after work tonite and had grey screen. Channel banner, guide, etc... are all showing normally. Ran rbr and got searching for satellite after it finished. Ran rbr again and 34 works but responds to remote inputs very slowly. Both 24's are working normal, other than being one tuner short on my swm.
By the way, I am still trying to get a swm16 installed so I can use all 9 turners. Direct tv supplied 2 hr24's and activated my customer supplied 34. Whole Home Upgrade conversion from sd was done 12/23/11. The installer installed swm8 even though he installed 9 tuners. The installer told me to call D TV to get swm16. Biggest mistake was allowing the installer to leave without installing the swm16. What a cs nightmare. If I hadn't invested so much money already, I would have cancelled my service.
Any local installer interested in installing 16, pm me please.


----------



## Drucifer

You must be getting an error message somewhere. Run the System Test on each and you should come up with a Diagnostic Code, When you do, call that in.


----------



## sriggins

We just ordered a HR34 for installation in 10 days. I know how forums work, but are there a lot of people whose boxes are working for them with no issues? Or is this product problematic for now? Are we actually going to be able to record and watch TV without rebooting it daily?


----------



## Davenlr

I have not had to reboot the HR34 since I got it about two weeks ago.


----------



## classicrokr

Very good experience here. It is a good machine. You will enjoy it. While I like troubleshooting to satisfy my inner geek -- when I want my TV time - it better be close to perfect. Installed on 12/26.


----------



## inkahauts

Losi b said:


> Turned on hr34 after work tonite and had grey screen. Channel banner, guide, etc... are all showing normally. Ran rbr and got searching for satellite after it finished. Ran rbr again and 34 works but responds to remote inputs very slowly. Both 24's are working normal, other than being one tuner short on my swm.
> By the way, I am still trying to get a swm16 installed so I can use all 9 turners. Direct tv supplied 2 hr24's and activated my customer supplied 34. Whole Home Upgrade conversion from sd was done 12/23/11. The installer installed swm8 even though he installed 9 tuners. The installer told me to call D TV to get swm16. Biggest mistake was allowing the installer to leave without installing the swm16. What a cs nightmare. If I hadn't invested so much money already, I would have cancelled my service.
> Any local installer interested in installing 16, pm me please.


Try shutting one of the tuners off one of your hr24s and then resetting all your dvrs till you get them out to install a swim16. That might/could easily be whats causing your issues right now.


----------



## Losi b

inkahauts said:


> Try shutting one of the tuners off one of your hr24s and then resetting all your dvrs till you get them out to install a swim16. That might/could easily be whats causing your issues right now.


That's what I've been doing. It's just annoying to have to reset all 3 dvr's every time I rbr the 34. 
Last night I hit the rewind button 4 times, at this point the 34 did not respond to any remote nor front panel commands. 3 tuners where recording at the time. Rbr and it's back to normal for now. I'm learning to not try to do anything fast with the remote with 3 or more tuners recording. All problems aside, I love my 34 and I cannot believe how great the picture is in hd.


----------



## cornelious

Has anyone else got the 0x04C9 release? I am a returning customer, got the HR34 installed Sunday. About 7:30 that night, the box froze, had to RBR. As it booted back up it downloaded the new software.


----------



## azvipers

cornelious said:


> Has anyone else got the 0x04C9 release? I am a returning customer, got the HR34 installed Suanday. About 7:30 that night, the box froze, had to RBR. As it booted back up it downloaded the new software.


Received the release Friday morning. Since the update I have had to RBR everyday as the picture will freeze up when watching a live show. Also, the screen saver starts during a live show. Still have problems with FFW during a recording. If I FFW it sometimes goes to the end of the recorded show.


----------



## cornelious

azvipers said:


> Received the release Friday morning. Since the update I have had to RBR everyday as the picture will freeze up when watching a live show. Also, the screen saver starts during a live show. Still have problems with FFW during a recording. If I FFW it sometimes goes to the end of the recorded show.


Yikes, that's rough. I haven't had to RBR since that first time. No screensaver problems, and I don't usually use the FFW, I use 30sec skip and jumpback to go through commercials, but I will check out the FFW situation when I get home. I am having problems with the responsiveness of the box. At times I can press Guide or List, and have to wait a SLOOOOOOW six second count before it appears. Other times it's nearly instant. I haven't been able to pin down a reason. At first I thought it was during and active recording, but it does it when it isn't recording too. Also I had two identical recordings of Desperate Housewives. Same start time and end time, same episode, just in the List twice.


----------



## boxster99t

cornelious said:


> Has anyone else got the 0x04C9 release? I am a returning customer, got the HR34 installed Sunday. About 7:30 that night, the box froze, had to RBR. As it booted back up it downloaded the new software.


I got it Friday--I had it freeze up once, and did an RBR.


----------



## jacksonm30354

I have come home to the HR34 locked up on the "downloading new software" screen. I rebooted and the software downloaded fine. Tis will be an issue if I am on a trip am not there to reboot to prevent loss of recordings.


So far, very happy wi my HR34 + 3 H25 setup. I'll need 3 C60 (or C30?). Whenever they are released or my older Samsungs are updated to support RVU


----------



## Losi b

If left on pause,live or recorded, Even from my playlist, 1 out of 4 times the program will start playing on it's own. It doesn't matter if I am 1 minute or 89 minutes behind. Very random.


----------



## denpri

Minor Caller ID Issue (4C9):

At the end of every incoming OR outgoing call, my HR-34 "lists" an additional "Unavailable/Unavailable" entry in the Call Log. Incoming Caller ID information is properly listed in the Log.

Call Logs in both an HR-24 and H-25 connected to the same phone line do NOT contain this additional entry.


----------



## damie45

I've been using the hr34 for over a month now with no issues, until couple days ago. I had to reboot the box 2 days in a row now. I hope this is not going to be a everyday issue. 
Anybody know of a fix for this?


----------



## litzdog911

damie45 said:


> I've been using the hr34 for over a month now with no issues, until couple days ago. I had to reboot the box 2 days in a row now. I hope this is not going to be a everyday issue.
> Anybody know of a fix for this?


Why did you have to reboot? Why symptoms or errors were you getting?


----------



## damie45

I press power on remote to turn tv and box on, both came on, but the tv was displaying no signal. I hit the reboot button and the reboot screen pop up instantly on the tv. It works fine after the reboot was completed. When I get home later im gonna if it happens again.


----------



## azarby

damie45 said:


> I press power on remote to turn tv and box on, both came on, but the tv was displaying no signal. I hit the reboot button and the reboot screen pop up instantly on the tv. It works fine after the reboot was completed. When I get home later im gonna if it happens again.


Next time this happens, see if the DTV light blinks on on remote key presses. If it does, hit memu, or guide or list and see if you get to the correct screen, if so, a couple of channel changes usually gets the audio and vido back to normal, if not then do the reboot.


----------



## damie45

Will try next time, hope there wont be a next time though.


----------



## brent112

Is anyone else having issues playing back recorded shows on a HR34 from an H25. Every morning when i try to play back a show for my son I get an error message that it is not available. It does this for hours and eventually will start working. This is a brand new install at our house (no satellite before) that they did a back in December.


----------



## Losi b

While the screen saver is on from being paused, the paused picture flashes for a millisecond then goes back to screen saver. Nothing is recording while this happens.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

"Losi b" said:


> While the screen saver is on from being paused, the paused picture flashes for a millisecond then goes back to screen saver. Nothing is recording while this happens.


I've seen that on older models as well.


----------



## dpeters11

Yes, it's an old bug. However, on my HR20 and 22, I've not seen it once since getting the HD GUI. That will come in time to the 34.


----------



## denpri

brent112 said:


> Is anyone else having issues playing back recorded shows on a HR34 from an H25. Every morning when i try to play back a show for my son I get an error message that it is not available. It does this for hours and eventually will start working. This is a brand new install at our house (no satellite before) that they did a back in December.


I don't have any problem scheduling or playing with my HR-34/H-25 setup. Do you have "Whole Home" enabled on your account? When you go to Settings-> Whole Home -> Status, does the H-25 show "Authorized" and list the HR-34 as a connected device?


----------



## brent112

denpri said:


> I don't have any problem scheduling or playing with my HR-34/H-25 setup. Do you have "Whole Home" enabled on your account? When you go to Settings-> Whole Home -> Status, does the H-25 show "Authorized" and list the HR-34 as a connected device?


Yes, Whole Home is authorized. It is very intermittent, sometimes i have to press "try again" 10-15 times before it start playing. The shows play fine from the HR34. This is a brand new install in a brand new house so all new equipment/wiring/etc.

I have my HR34 in my bedroom, all coaxial runs back to a closet, where the broadband Deca is installed. The SWIM power inserter was originally installed in the master bedroom inline with the receiver. I thought that might be causing the issue so i moved it inline to the main cable feed coming from the dish. Then the other cable goes into the splitter block (not sure of the technical term) that DirectTv installed. All of the coaxial feeds coming from the rooms terminate into this block. I have noticed some other people mention the same type of problems on a couple other forums. S


----------



## denpri

brent112 said:


> Yes, Whole Home is authorized. It is very intermittent, sometimes i have to press "try again" 10-15 times before it start playing. The shows play fine from the HR34. This is a brand new install in a brand new house so all new equipment/wiring/etc.
> 
> I have my HR34 in my bedroom, all coaxial runs back to a closet, where the broadband Deca is installed. The SWIM power inserter was originally installed in the master bedroom inline with the receiver. I thought that might be causing the issue so i moved it inline to the main cable feed coming from the dish. Then the other cable goes into the splitter block (not sure of the technical term) that DirectTv installed. All of the coaxial feeds coming from the rooms terminate into this block. I have noticed some other people mention the same type of problems on a couple other forums. S


It's possible you have signal level "issue" in your network. Here's a link to a very helpful summary of DirecTV's DECA technology:

http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/DECA Networking.pdf

As noted in this summary, you should look at the diagnostic screens on BOTH the HR34 and H25 and see if everything looks OK.


----------



## denpri

Also just noticed that some HR34 customers who are participating in the CE program have also mentioned similar MRV playback problems with different versions of the HR34 F/W. If your signal levels all look OK, it could be a firmware issue. Hopefully, some other members will also respond with additional thoughts/ideas.


----------



## azvipers

brent112 said:


> Yes, Whole Home is authorized. It is very intermittent, sometimes i have to press "try again" 10-15 times before it start playing. The shows play fine from the HR34. This is a brand new install in a brand new house so all new equipment/wiring/etc.
> 
> I have my HR34 in my bedroom, all coaxial runs back to a closet, where the broadband Deca is installed. The SWIM power inserter was originally installed in the master bedroom inline with the receiver. I thought that might be causing the issue so i moved it inline to the main cable feed coming from the dish. Then the other cable goes into the splitter block (not sure of the technical term) that DirectTv installed. All of the coaxial feeds coming from the rooms terminate into this block. I have noticed some other people mention the same type of problems on a couple other forums. S


I have a similar problem with my HR24 playing recordings from my HR34. I can always see the recordings, I just can't always play them. If I do a RBR on the HR24 it will play the recordings for a few days then eventually I have to do another RBR.


----------



## brent112

denpri said:


> Also just noticed that some HR34 customers who are participating in the CE program have also mentioned similar MRV playback problems with different versions of the HR34 F/W. If your signal levels all look OK, it could be a firmware issue. Hopefully, some other members will also respond with additional thoughts/ideas.


How do you get to the coaxial signal strength page? The PDF document above does not render correctly for me, I see pictures but not text.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

brent112 said:


> How do you get to the coaxial signal strength page? The PDF document above does not render correctly for me, I see pictures but not text.


In IE9 you need to clear you cache, Tools - Internet Options - Delete Browsing History - Uncheck Preserve Favorites website data - OK.

Then try to open the pdf.


----------



## brent112

Scott Kocourek said:


> In IE9 you need to clear you cache, Tools - Internet Options - Delete Browsing History - Uncheck Preserve Favorites website data - OK.
> 
> Then try to open the pdf.


Thanks a million, that worked. It opened fine in IE, just not Chrome or Safari.

Here is a screenshot of what i get when i look at the signal levels. I ran a system test and only error was 72.










It looks like there is further information on the screen but there is no option to scroll down. I do not know where all of those other "nodes" came from. I only have 2 receivers activated, and one sitting in a room unactivated. The signal levels from my H25 are -21 and -22. Does this look good?


----------



## LoweBoy

Scott Kocourek said:


> In IE9 you need to clear you cache, Tools - Internet Options - Delete Browsing History - Uncheck Preserve Favorites website data - OK.
> 
> Then try to open the pdf.


How about on Safari? iMac.


----------



## brent112

LoweBoy said:


> How about on Safari? iMac.


I tried safari on a mac and it did NOT work. I had to use IE on a windows machine.


----------



## denpri

I have the same problem on my HR34 that shows all of the "sub-nodes" and no way to scroll down. Others may have a different view but I think the reported levels are OK. Also, look at the PHY Mesh screen on both receivers (i.e., DHN Mesh tab on HR34 & Phy Rate Mesh option on H25). My rates are all in the 240-259 range. The H25 should also show "0" dropped connections.


----------



## brent112

denpri said:


> I have the same problem on my HR34 that shows all of the "sub-nodes" and no way to scroll down. Others may have a different view but I think the reported levels are OK. Also, look at the PHY Mesh screen on both receivers (i.e., DHN Mesh tab on HR34 & Phy Rate Mesh option on H25). My rates are all in the 240-259 range. The H25 should also show "0" dropped connections.


My H25 shows 0 dropped connections. The data rates on the Phy Rate Mesh page are between 230 and 246.


----------



## denpri

brent112 said:


> My H25 shows 0 dropped connections. The data rates on the Phy Rate Mesh page are between 230 and 246.


According to the DECA FAQs, those numbers sould still be within "tolerance".

In terms of your basic H25 playback problems, I'm wondering whether it's simply a temporary "issue" with the HR34 4C9 firmware that will be shortly resolved with a new F/W version. The reason I say this is because some users who are participating in the CE program have noted the same/similar issue of "intermittent playback" of HR34-recorded material on their H25 boxes that may/may not happen when they initiate playback. Also, I do know the "overall speed" of the HR34 interface (both local AND via RVU or H25 functionality) is currently slower than the HR24 HDGUI interface. I don't know whether this will be resolved with subsequent F/W updates but I thought someone suggested the HR34 "code package" is significantly different than the HR24/H25 package and is still somewhat "rough around the edges". I would expect a fairly quick NR update to the HR34 F/W that should start to address at least some of the speed & stability issues but I don't have any "insider information".


----------



## BeerPimp

I have had 2 instances now when I was recording a show and the Audio was not synced correctly with the video it was about 2 seconds behind. Both times it was on a Fox affiliate KXFL. The first time I was recording a show still in progress realized the audio was off and when I deleted the recording and went back to watching it live it was ok. Later that night I tried to watch another show that was on the same channel but taped a day earlier and the audio was also out of sync.


----------



## ksalno

denpri said:


> It's possible you have signal level "issue" in your network. Here's a link to a very helpful summary of DirecTV's DECA technology:
> 
> http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/DECA Networking.pdf


Thanks for this link, it was a good read. I'm not having any networking problems with my set-up but I did note one difference between my set-up and what is in the DECA pdf. I do not have a BB DECA device to bridge the DECA network to my router. I have a regular receiver DECA device. One end is coax connected to one of the 8 port splitters off my SWM16 and the other coax is connected to a balun type device that has a power adapter attached. The RJ-45 connector is connected to one of my switches. This all seems to work but don't know if I am giving anything up by not having the dedicated BB DECA adapter?


----------



## WebHobbit

brent112 said:


> Is anyone else having issues playing back recorded shows on a HR34 from an H25. Every morning when i try to play back a show for my son I get an error message that it is not available. It does this for hours and eventually will start working. This is a brand new install at our house (no satellite before) that they did a back in December.


I'm having this over and over and over. Static IPs didn't help:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200951


----------



## lwgreen

Some of my series are recording two instances of the same program at the same time. Is there anything I can do to prevent this? I'm on version 0x4c9.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Ive seen this bug as well. I think its just something they gotta work on.


----------



## Jerry_K

lwgreen said:


> Some of my series are recording two instances of the same program at the same time. Is there anything I can do to prevent this? I'm on version 0x4c9.


Have a couple of those too.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Im having an issue, where if I go to a local HD channel (mpeg4 sat feed), and hit the R button on the remote, I can't setup a manual recording or series link. I also cannot do it by selecting the program and then using the menu to Record Once or Record Series. Works fine on local OTA HD channels and national HD channels like TNT.

Dont really understand that one.


----------



## Losi b

Both of my hr24 will not play shows that are recorded on my hr34 using the whole home system. I have had no problems doing this until Sunday night. I did a rbr on all 3 dvr's this morning. Hopefully everything will be back to normal tonite.


----------



## BeerPimp

Has anyone had any audio sync issues?


----------



## jappleboy

I guess the HR34 is not getting the new HDGUI at this time.


----------



## Jerry_K

I found a real different bug. Five instances of the exact same program at the exact same time from the same channel. I had asked for a four recordings from that channel that occurred one after the other. Each had exactly the same name at different times. What I got was five copies of the first program, not four separate programs.


----------



## litzdog911

jappleboy said:


> I guess the HR34 is not getting the new HDGUI at this time.


It will, eventually.


----------



## rtisby

I have an HR34 that is forcing the banner menu to appear two or three times each time I change channels or exit a menu. If I change a channel and do nothing the banner menu appears for the allotted time, closes, then reopens for the same amount of time. If I try to exit immediately after changing the channel, the menu quickly reappears, I exit again, and it appears for a third time. Adjusting the time setting doesn't help the problem but does change how long it remains each time it pops up. I have rebooted / restarted several times and have reloaded software without any success. This has been happening since the box was installed on 1/16/12 and is not happening on any of the other three (non-DVR, HD receivers). Is anyone here seeing this issue? Anyone have an HR34 that doesn't do this?

Thanks


----------



## Jerry_K

rtisby said:


> I have an HR34 that is forcing the banner menu to appear two or three times each time I change channels or exit a menu. If I change a channel and do nothing the banner menu appears for the allotted time, closes, then reopens for the same amount of time. If I try to exit immediately after changing the channel, the menu quickly reappears, I exit again, and it appears for a third time. Adjusting the time setting doesn't help the problem but does change how long it remains each time it pops up. I have rebooted / restarted several times and have reloaded software without any success. This has been happening since the box was installed on 1/16/12 and is not happening on any of the other three (non-DVR, HD receivers). Is anyone here seeing this issue? Anyone have an HR34 that doesn't do this?
> 
> Thanks


As answered in another thread on this issue mine does not put up multiple instances of the banner. I would like to turn it off for sure.


----------



## kwint1

rtisby said:


> I have an HR34 that is forcing the banner menu to appear two or three times each time I change channels or exit a menu. If I change a channel and do nothing the banner menu appears for the allotted time, closes, then reopens for the same amount of time. If I try to exit immediately after changing the channel, the menu quickly reappears, I exit again, and it appears for a third time. Adjusting the time setting doesn't help the problem but does change how long it remains each time it pops up. I have rebooted / restarted several times and have reloaded software without any success. This has been happening since the box was installed on 1/16/12 and is not happening on any of the other three (non-DVR, HD receivers). Is anyone here seeing this issue? Anyone have an HR34 that doesn't do this?
> 
> Thanks


I have the exact same issue with my new HR34 also installed 1/16/12. annoying

I got the HDGUI update on the other 3 receivers but this must have been busy so no update yet, hoping the update fixes it


----------



## cdiez58

"kwint1" said:


> I have the exact same issue with my new HR34 also installed 1/16/12. annoying
> 
> I got the HDGUI update on the other 3 receivers but this must have been busy so no update yet, hoping the update fixes it


Hr34 hdgui is not available...no release date announced..


----------



## rtisby

Jerry_K said:


> As answered in another thread on this issue mine does not put up multiple instances of the banner. I would like to turn it off for sure.


Have you tried yours with Native disabled? Just curious to know if that setting has any effect. Switching to Native did not change anything on mine. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## rtisby

kwint1 said:


> I have the exact same issue with my new HR34 also installed 1/16/12. annoying
> 
> I got the HDGUI update on the other 3 receivers but this must have been busy so no update yet, hoping the update fixes it


So far that is one yes and one no. Anyone else want to chime in? If most of the HR34's aren't experiencing this problem than there may be hope in swapping boxes.


----------



## jappleboy

My HR34 was hooked up 1/06 and yes my banner do,es funky thing.To be blunt The HR34 is fast some time and slow most.As someone on this site said not to long ago it is new give it a break.Now that is the nice way to say it if you follow this site we do have some guys and gals that have a better way to say it.(rude):nono:And i did talk to Directv that HR34 should have the new HDGUI by the time all down loads are done. That will be by the mid February maybe.


----------



## jlangner

I am having similar in that my banner sometimes just randomly pops up while watching tv, even if remote is not touched.


----------



## kwint1

REGARDING intermitent inability to connect H25s to playback of HR34 recordings...

I had a service tech out today and after confirming that everything was connected A-ok, he communicated with several people on the phone and said it is now coming to their attention that losing Playback on H25s (you can still see playlist) is now a KNOWN issue that is being worked on in engineering. ....allegedly.



I am outside PHX area where the HMC has been getting installed for several months now and apparently it is becoming more of an issue. Not sure yet if it is related to the GUI update that released here earlier this month on H25s


----------



## WebHobbit

thank god


----------



## inkahauts

"kwint1" said:


> REGARDING intermitent inability to connect H25s to playback of HR34 recordings...
> 
> I had a service tech out today and after confirming that everything was connected A-ok, he communicated with several people on the phone and said it is now coming to their attention that losing Playback on H25s (you can still see playlist) is now a KNOWN issue that is being worked on in engineering. ....allegedly.
> 
> I am outside PHX area where the HMC has been getting installed for several months now and apparently it is becoming more of an issue. Not sure yet if it is related to the GUI update that released here earlier this month on H25s


It is being worked on for sure.


----------



## Jerry_K

And for the HR24 from HR34 I hope.


----------



## Losi b

VOD downloads freeze for 2 seconds to 10 minutes. My VOD was working perfect until the end of last week. FYI, my Internet box is hard wired.


----------



## rtisby

Losi b said:


> VOD downloads freeze for 2 seconds to 10 minutes. My VOD was working perfect until the end of last week. FYI, my Internet box is hard wired.


I am having a similar issue. Not only does it freeze but then jumps ahead skipping some of the content. This is on the HR34, I haven't tested my other boxes but would assume that it may carry over since they are pulling from the same hard drive.


----------



## kwint1

inkahauts said:


> It is being worked on for sure.


sweet, thanks!


----------



## sriggins

My Wife was trying VOD for the first time, Bourgois I think, and it refuses to download a full show. First time was 39 mins, then 41 mins, last try is 49 mins.

She was able to download another movie over VOD.


----------



## tomallison24

Haven't seen this issue before. The HR34 has been working pretty well since it was installed 1/9, it is running 0x04c9. The DTV off button was pressed, unit didn't turn off but audio did turn off and video colors turned into sort of a slightly fuzzy pastel-like look. My 1st thought was that my 58" Plasma was screwed. Did a menu reset and all is well again, thank god.


----------



## intendedacceleration

Anybody else have any issues with 30SKIP defaulting back to 30SLIP after a random time period? It's reset itself back to slip now 3 or 4 times.


----------



## rtisby

rtisby said:


> I have an HR34 that is forcing the banner menu to appear two or three times each time I change channels or exit a menu. If I change a channel and do nothing the banner menu appears for the allotted time, closes, then reopens for the same amount of time. If I try to exit immediately after changing the channel, the menu quickly reappears, I exit again, and it appears for a third time. Adjusting the time setting doesn't help the problem but does change how long it remains each time it pops up. I have rebooted / restarted several times and have reloaded software without any success. This has been happening since the box was installed on 1/16/12 and is not happening on any of the other three (non-DVR, HD receivers). Is anyone here seeing this issue? Anyone have an HR34 that doesn't do this?
> 
> Thanks


UPDATE: After swapping boxes as well as many resets, SW loads, and a service visit the issue hasn't been resolved. I spoke with a case manager today and they were able to reproduce the error on their HR34 that they have on-site. It looks like it is most likely a SW glitch that is tied into the way the box handles the channel changes as the problem doesn't occur when exiting a menu or on the other, non-HR34, boxes. They have escalated the issue to engineering and said that they would call back and let me know whether a fix for this issue will make it into the next UI release. If I hear back, I'll update the thread.


----------



## szuniga2k7

I was having the Idle (bouncing logo) while watching live tv. Called DTV and did some tests and it appears that the DECA was causing interference with the receiver. Been working like a charm since i disconnected the DECA from the HR-34.


----------



## litzdog911

szuniga2k7 said:


> I was having the Idle (bouncing logo) while watching live tv. Called DTV and did some tests and it appears that the DECA was causing interference with the receiver. Been working like a charm since i disconnected the DECA from the HR-34.


There should not be a DECA connected directly to your HR34's ethernet port.


----------



## Losi b

My whole home does not work at all when trying to play shows recorded on the 34. 24 to 24 works fine.


----------



## tomallison24

I've had the HR34 since 1/9. This morning(for the 1st time) the remote wouldn't power up the unit. I tried the power on the unit and it still wouldn't come on. I did a RBR and when the unit came up it said the unit was 143* and needed the temp lowered to 140*. It went in to cool down mode and when it was through it said it needed to go down to 120*. It went through another cool down mode and did start up. It has been fine ever siince(6 hours). The strange thing is it was just warm to the touch on top. In fact it was/is much cooler than my Denon receiver. 

Not sure if this is a HR34 issue or for receivers in general. Comments?
Should I call tech support?


----------



## Drucifer

Losi b said:


> My whole home does not work at all when trying to play shows recorded on the 34. 24 to 24 works fine.


Going to need a lot more info. Receivers?


----------



## dpeters11

tomallison24 said:


> I've had the HR34 since 1/9. This morning(for the 1st time) the remote wouldn't power up the unit. I tried the power on the unit and it still wouldn't come on. I did a RBR and when the unit came up it said the unit was 143* and needed the temp lowered to 140*. It went in to cool down mode and when it was through it said it needed to go down to 120*. It went through another cool down mode and did start up. It has been fine ever siince(6 hours). The strange thing is it was just warm to the touch on top. In fact it was/is much cooler than my Denon receiver.
> 
> Not sure if this is a HR34 issue or for receivers in general. Comments?
> Should I call tech support?


I had a heat issue on mine as well, but a lot more often than what you've seen. I had mine replaced, haven't had a problem since. I never had this issue with my HR20 or HR22 in the exact same spot.


----------



## CliffV

My HR34 forgets 30SKIP periodically. Perhaps it only happens when the machine reboots.


----------



## litzdog911

CliffV said:


> My HR34 forgets 30SKIP periodically. Perhaps it only happens when the machine reboots.


Yes, currently you must reset the 30SKIP keyword after any resets.


----------



## Losi b

Drucifer said:


> Going to need a lot more info. Receivers?


I have 1 34 and 2 24s. When I try to play a show that was recorded on the 34 at one of the 24s, I get an error message. Something like "trouble with this request, would you like to try again.". I get the same error when I try again.
This happens on both 24s when trying to watch a show that was recorded on the 34. I can watch shows that were recorded on either of the 24s from the other 24.


----------



## Drucifer

The '*Try Again*' is a known issue.


----------



## rtisby

rtisby said:


> UPDATE: After swapping boxes as well as many resets, SW loads, and a service visit the issue hasn't been resolved. I spoke with a case manager today and they were able to reproduce the error on their HR34 that they have on-site. It looks like it is most likely a SW glitch that is tied into the way the box handles the channel changes as the problem doesn't occur when exiting a menu or on the other, non-HR34, boxes. They have escalated the issue to engineering and said that they would call back and let me know whether a fix for this issue will make it into the next UI release. If I hear back, I'll update the thread.


Case management confirmed that the double banner menu issue is known to engineering and the fix will be in the UI release when it is available for the HR34. They could not give a date but did state that DTV wanted to have all receivers upgraded by the end of February.


----------



## Jerry_K

Losi b said:


> I have 1 34 and 2 24s. When I try to play a show that was recorded on the 34 at one of the 24s, I get an error message. Something like "trouble with this request, would you like to try again.". I get the same error when I try again.
> This happens on both 24s when trying to watch a show that was recorded on the 34. I can watch shows that were recorded on either of the 24s from the other 24.


I was getting that and clearing it with a reset and it just came back over and over. So one day I decided to see how many try agains it would take to make the HR24 play the HR34 program. I counted and on the seventeenth, that is right 17 try agains, it started playing. It has not done that since. Maybe you just have to kick it in the pants hard enough for it to realize you mean business.


----------



## Jerry_K

What the heck is a blue and yellow screen that says audio and video alignment something or other it disappeared before I could read it all. Watching a recorded program. It stopped all on its own then this goofy screen in SD came up and then the program continued but not from where it had stopped.


----------



## litzdog911

Jerry_K said:



> What the heck is a blue and yellow screen that says audio and video alignment something or other it disappeared before I could read it all. Watching a recorded program. It stopped all on its own then this goofy screen in SD came up and then the program continued but not from where it had stopped.


Sounds like something your TV is generating. Or AV Surround Receiver? What is your HR34 connected to?


----------



## Jerry_K

litzdog911 said:


> Sounds like something your TV is generating. Or AV Surround Receiver? What is your HR34 connected to?


No not the TV or the Receiver. This was a DirecTV thing.

And now recorded programs are stopping momentarily and then restarting again not from the frozen frame but at some point probably equivalent to the duration of the frozen frame.

Two weeks of these boxes and I have seen 1000 times more anomalies than I ever had in 11 years of TiVo use.


----------



## inkahauts

"Jerry_K" said:


> No not the TV or the Receiver. This was a DirecTV thing.
> 
> And now recorded programs are stopping momentarily and then restarting again not from the frozen frame but at some point probably equivalent to the duration of the frozen frame.
> 
> Two weeks of these boxes and I have seen 1000 times more anomalies than I ever had in 11 years of TiVo use.


First, thats because they are new, and if you had a TiVo when it was new, you'd have seen that too. And I mean the day they launched.

Second, holy smokes! Maybe you saw the hidden menu I think exists but can't be found, the av settings menu that could set raster settings and such. It's usually buried and hidden from anyone sight, but maybe you saw it..


----------



## azvipers

Jerry_K said:


> I was getting that and clearing it with a reset and it just came back over and over. So one day I decided to see how many try agains it would take to make the HR24 play the HR34 program. I counted and on the seventeenth, that is right 17 try agains, it started playing. It has not done that since. Maybe you just have to kick it in the pants hard enough for it to realize you mean business.


I tried this earlier this morning on my HR24 trying to get the recordings from the HR34 and on the 15th "try again" it played. All other recordings also played from the HR34. Hope I have the same luck as you and this fixes it. Better than doing a RBR each time.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## litzdog911

Jerry_K said:


> No not the TV or the Receiver. This was a DirecTV thing.
> 
> And now recorded programs are stopping momentarily and then restarting again not from the frozen frame but at some point probably equivalent to the duration of the frozen frame.
> 
> Two weeks of these boxes and I have seen 1000 times more anomalies than I ever had in 11 years of TiVo use.


I've never seen or heard of any such display on any DirecTV equipment. Maybe you can catch a video/photo of it?


----------



## Jerry_K

inkahauts said:


> First, thats because they are new, and if you had a TiVo when it was new, you'd have seen that too. And I mean the day they launched.
> 
> Second, holy smokes! Maybe you saw the hidden menu I think exists but can't be found, the av settings menu that could set raster settings and such. It's usually buried and hidden from anyone sight, but maybe you saw it..


I had Series 3 TiVos from the initial run of production. Never a problem.

It is possible it was some sort of buried test screen. It only displayed for a second or two before the program started playing again, but not from the frozen frame. Probably about where it would have been without the interruption.


----------



## litzdog911

Jerry_K said:


> I had Series 3 TiVos from the initial run of production. Never a problem.
> 
> It is possible it was some sort of buried test screen. It only displayed for a second or two before the program started playing again, but not from the frozen frame. Probably about where it would have been without the interruption.


It's also possible that it was some glitch in that station/network's feed. We sometimes see reports of unusual brief displays of test patterns, satellite switching, and other odd displays.


----------



## Jerry_K

litzdog911 said:


> It's also possible that it was some glitch in that station/network's feed. We sometimes see reports of unusual brief displays of test patterns, satellite switching, and other odd displays.


That certainly seems like a plausible explanation.


----------



## azvipers

azvipers said:


> I tried this earlier this morning on my HR24 trying to get the recordings from the HR34 and on the 15th "try again" it played. All other recordings also played from the HR34. Hope I have the same luck as you and this fixes it. Better than doing a RBR each time.
> Thanks for the tip.


Well, that didn't work. After 24 hours I could not play my recordings on my HR24 from my HR34


----------



## Jerry_K

Another random glitch. Tried to play a recording whice resides on the HR24 with the HR34. Had lots of audio level variation and of a weird variety. Backgound music seemed to stay at higher level and dialogue was so quiet one could not hear it over the background music. Then the audio would be normal for a bit, then back to weirdness, on and on. So I quit trying to watch it. Later I tried it on the HR24. Not a hitch. Again tried it on the HR34 and it plays normally. 

These boxes are just plain weird. A new adventure every day. Never a dull moment.


----------



## Losi b

My whole home started working this morning, however if I tried to fast foreward the screen would freeze. Once I pushed play, it would start playing after a 2 second pause.


----------



## sriggins

We had our first issue tonight. Came home to a blue screen when waking the DVR up. Nothing I did fixed it, other than RBR.

Tried unplugging HDMI, power cycling TV, etc.


----------



## markrubin

I removed my HR34 from my system: I have 4 other HR24's operating perfectly but since adding the HR34 channel changing on all the DVR's slowed down to the point it had to go: note this affected all of the DVR's in the house and not just the HR34

Since I removed it, all the HR24's are working perfectly again [sometimes it took 10-20 seconds to change a channel]

Am I stuck with this box since I activated it?

really disappointed


----------



## RAD

markrubin said:


> I removed my HR34 from my system: I have 4 other HR24's operating perfectly but since adding the HR34 channel changing on all the DVR's slowed down to the point it had to go: note this affected all of the DVR's in the house and not just the HR34
> 
> Since I removed it, all the HR24's are working perfectly again [sometimes it took 10-20 seconds to change a channel]
> 
> Am I stuck with this box since I activated it?
> 
> really disappointed


I've got a HR34 networked with 5 HR24's, a HR23 and a H21 and not seeing that problem. Was this box installed by DIRECTV or was it a do it yourself?


----------



## markrubin

RAD said:


> I've got a HR34 networked with 5 HR24's, a HR23 and a H21 and not seeing that problem. Was this box installed by DIRECTV or was it a do it yourself?


I installed it along with a new SWM16 switch: anything I should check?

I did a test and all was OK

I am not using whole house networking


----------



## markrubin

more:

I see the delay when there are 2 or more shows being recorded: if no DVR's are recording there is no delay


----------



## RAD

markrubin said:


> I installed it along with a new SWM16 switch: anything I should check?
> 
> I did a test and all was OK
> 
> I am not using whole house networking


How did you split things up on the two output ports on the SWiM16? Have you tried the four HR24's on one output and the HR34 by itself of the other to see how that goes if you haven't already?


----------



## markrubin

RAD said:


> How did you split things up on the two output ports on the SWiM16? Have you tried the four HR24's on one output and the HR34 by itself of the other to see how that goes if you haven't already?


pretty sure the HR34 is on its own port from the SWM (I will double check that tonight)


----------



## damie45

I love the hr34, but I'm starting to have some issues with the box.
1. If I download a movie from vod the picture freezes during playback and jump fwd to another scene. Even if a rewind, it still do it again and it does it several times during the movie. I downloaded 4 movies yesterday and it happen during every playback.
2. Sometimes when I hit fast fwd it will go to the end of the recorded program and have to start over again.
3. Sometimes freezes and I have to reboot.
4. Remote viewing from the h25s are hit or miss. When trying to watch a pgm remotely off the hr34 I get the msg to" try again". Most of the time after 5 or 6 "try again" the pgm will play, but sometimes I have to reset the boxes to get it going.

Is anyone having these issues? Especially the VOD issue, that's the most annoying one. I saw that a few people had number 2 and 3.


----------



## inkahauts

"markrubin" said:


> I installed it along with a new SWM16 switch: anything I should check?
> 
> I did a test and all was OK
> 
> I am not using whole house networking


Uh, what do you mean by not using hole home networking? How exactly are your boxes connected, you could also be having issues if your connected to the Internet in two places, which is easy to do if your using a hr34.


----------



## berniec

how does one get the CE software to download on the HR43? i'm seeing two issues with the release version i'm running now:

-RVU client wont connect if the HR34 is turned off (seems after a couple of on/off cycles it just goes dumb and doesn't wake up for external clients). I've worked around this by just leaving my HR34 on all the time now.

-every so often the box will just go dumb, black screen, menus will still appear and can watch DVR programs but if you try to tun a sat channel it just sits there on a black screen with no error message.

-Samsung RVU client TV every so often will show "This location is not Authorized" - fix seems to be power cycling the TV

i can't imaging the CE version of software could be any worse then what i've got now.


----------



## rtisby

damie45 said:


> I love the hr34, but I'm starting to have some issues with the box.
> 1. If I download a movie from vod the picture freezes during playback and jump fwd to another scene. Even if a rewind, it still do it again and it does it several times during the movie. I downloaded 4 movies yesterday and it happen during every playback.
> 2. Sometimes when I hit fast fwd it will go to the end of the recorded program and have to start over again.
> 3. Sometimes freezes and I have to reboot.
> 4. Remote viewing from the h25s are hit or miss. When trying to watch a pgm remotely off the hr34 I get the msg to" try again". Most of the time after 5 or 6 "try again" the pgm will play, but sometimes I have to reset the boxes to get it going.
> 
> Is anyone having these issues? Especially the VOD issue, that's the most annoying one. I saw that a few people had number 2 and 3.


Yes. I have seen the same VOD issue you described. I haven't tried it again since so I'm not sure whether it is consistent or not. Are your VOD shows completely downloaded when you start playback or are you starting prior to when the download completes?


----------



## sangs

berniec said:


> -every so often the box will just go dumb, black screen, menus will still appear and can watch DVR programs but if you try to tun a sat channel it just sits there on a black screen with no error message.


This happened to me yesterday for the first time - twice. You telling me I should expect it to be a frequent occurrence? I've only had the thing for less than two weeks now.


----------



## berniec

sangs said:


> This happened to me yesterday for the first time - twice. You telling me I should expect it to be a frequent occurrence? I've only had the thing for less than two weeks now.


yup. i rebooted the box on sunday morning because of it and it just happened again when i came home from work today and had to RBR it again... grrrr


----------



## dpeters11

I'd expect that to be a temporary issue.


----------



## freshmanjs

Hi all -- 

Just got the HR34 about a week ago. I've noticed a couple of issues:

1) some of my recordings are listed as partial and are 1 minute short of what they should be. so 29 minutes (partial) is showing up for a 30 minute show. any ideas why that would be?

2) i had one recording that ended up with length of 0 minutes and just had a blank grey screen in the recording. when i went to live tv, the tuner was still on that station with gray screen. after about 30 seconds, the channel did tune.

thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## qcarm

damie45 said:


> I love the hr34, but I'm starting to have some issues with the box.
> 1. If I download a movie from vod the picture freezes during playback and jump fwd to another scene. Even if a rewind, it still do it again and it does it several times during the movie. I downloaded 4 movies yesterday and it happen during every playback.
> 2. Sometimes when I hit fast fwd it will go to the end of the recorded program and have to start over again.
> 3. Sometimes freezes and I have to reboot.
> 4. Remote viewing from the h25s are hit or miss. When trying to watch a pgm remotely off the hr34 I get the msg to" try again". Most of the time after 5 or 6 "try again" the pgm will play, but sometimes I have to reset the boxes to get it going.
> 
> Is anyone having these issues? Especially the VOD issue, that's the most annoying one. I saw that a few people had number 2 and 3.


(2) happens to me occasionally on regular playback from an H25 on regular recordings.

(3) hard hung HR34 has happened 5 times in the last 30 days and Direct wants me to call case management next time. The recording light stays lit but there is no response from the panel or remote and video is dark. I become aware of it because it happens in the middle of H25 playing and I get disconnected when it hangs. Whole home status says "not connected"

(4) "retry again" happens all the time on H25's but I have never had to reset the H25, I just back out of the menu and try again multiple times.

New issue besides yours that just started: 
In the middle of playing a recording from H25 "You have been disconnected from your home network", If I ignore it and let it retry on its own sometimes it reconnects where it left off.

I double checked all of my mesh values and they were above 250, so that isn't causing it. I swapped H25's in the house to see if it comes back. The power off reset them, so I will have to wait and see.

I am on NR software.


----------



## JerseyBoy

berniec said:


> every so often the box will just go dumb, black screen, menus will still appear and can watch DVR programs but if you try to tun a sat channel it just sits there on a black screen with no error message.


I have had my HR34 since before Christmas and this has happened twice. The 2nd time was this morning. Both times it happened after using the exit button to stop watching shows that were recorded on another HR2X in the house. I used the restart from the system menu to clear the problem.


----------



## Losi b

No hdmi output tonite on my 34. Coax connection was there but my tv said, no input on hdmi connection. Rbr fixed it.


----------



## JerseyBoy

JerseyBoy said:


> I have had my HR34 since before Christmas and this has happened twice. The 2nd time was this morning. Both times it happened after using the exit button to stop watching shows that were recorded on another HR2X in the house. I used the restart from the system menu to clear the problem.


It happened again last night, exited a recorded show that was recorded on the HR24 and was being watched on the HR34. The screen went black and no audio. Changing channels did not help. Could still play recorded shows but not watch live.

This time I was able to clear the problem by turning PIP on and off twice. The 1st on got me a full screen (no PIP) of a channel different from the one I had selected. The 1st off went back to a black screen. The 2nd on gave me PIP working correctly again with the new channel as the main part of the screen and a different channel in the PIP. The 2nd off went back to a full screen and I was able to go back to the channel I was watching.


----------



## Losi b

My hr24 has the new hdgui and has been working good. Last night, all remote inputs were very slow. For curiousitys sake, I turned off the whole home connection on this dvr. To my surprise, it started running fast again. I will try the same experiment the next time my34 slows down.


----------



## hellspawn69

Brand new subscriber to DirecTV.
My install is today.
HR34 for the main room. HD Receiver for the bedroom and SD receiver for the office.
You folks have me concerned about all the problems the HR34 and Whole Home DVR solution in general is still having, lol.


----------



## bmlocal175

Had the 34 now for a week and everything has been fine, even during some heavy snow and rain.

Just now I went to watch tv and no picture. Sound was working but no signal on the hdmi. I switched connections from the blu ray and had picture, so I knew it was the 34.

I pushed the red button and it reset and instantly saw a picture. Every thing is fine now. Is this the normal procedure when resetting the unit? Does this happen often?


----------



## Drucifer

bmlocal175 said:


> Had the 34 now for a week and everything has been fine, even during some heavy snow and rain.
> 
> Just now I went to watch tv and no picture. Sound was working but no signal on the hdmi. I switched connections from the blu ray and had picture, so I knew it was the 34.
> 
> *I pushed the red button and it reset and instantly saw a picture.* Every thing is fine now. *Is this the normal procedure when resetting the unit?* Does this happen often?


The HR34 does seem to sleep on occasion. From my own experience, the HMC can be extremely slow coming out of standby. If the remote doesn't work, try pressing the Menu or Guide buttons on the Front Panel.

RBR is the last resort when both the Remote and Front Panel don't get a response within a minute or two.

When it happens, you can contribute a Diagnostic Report. You do this by Keywording *SENDREPORT* in Search and then post the *Report Number* and *Issue Description* here. I believe DirecTV Engineers check or search this forum by those Report Numbers.


----------



## CliffV

HR34-700

Report #20120203-3276

My HR34-700 froze when coming out of standby. I had to RBR to get it back.

After coming out of standby, the first button I hit was LIST. The screen had the PIL in the upper right had corner, but it was totally black. The rest of the screen was the two-tone blue background color of the LIST.

The remote control was unresponsive after that. I only waited about 45 seconds before rebooting. I didn't try any other front panel buttons.

The DVR had been in standby for two days. It seems to have correctly record shows for the first day in standby. For instance, it correctly recorded Private Practice last night. However, it didn't record any shows after that. I checked History for the shows it didn't record. Each of them said:

"This episode was canceled because of an unexpected error. (3/0/)"

I'll stop using standby on this DVR.


----------



## kwint1

as a follow up to my H25/HR34 "Try Again" playback issue (which many seem to have) I was also told this was a software issue... playing recordings from HR34 and got the error more often than not...


BUT after two weeks of struggling with this try again issue for some reason...it started working this week with almost no error messages... strange. (knocks on wood) All software is same with no other changes to be seen.


----------



## Losi b

I went to watch a show that recorded today on my 34. No whole home stuff, just playing from the 34 list. When I pulled my list up, it was a little slow. While moving up and down my list, anytime I would highlight the show I wanted to watch, F1 by the way, response would slow way down. The show started very glitchy and started at the 17 minute mark. I jumped back to the start fine. When ff was pressed, the show would lock up until play was pressed again. I let it play for 5 minutes and tried again with the same results. I switched over to 3 other shows that recorded today and everything worked normal.


----------



## berniec

new issue for me, i cant get the guide on the screen. when i press the guide button it goes to a light blue screen with the channel that i was watching in a video window at the top right and a progress bar that says "please wait" on the bottom of the screen that never goes away. powering the unit off and on again from the remote control will bring the TV back to will exit out of the light blue screen and the channel that was on will be in full screen again. The exit button is non responsive while on the 'please wait' screen


----------



## tomallison24

tomallison24 said:


> Haven't seen this issue before. The HR34 has been working pretty well since it was installed 1/9, it is running 0x04c9. The DTV off button was pressed, unit didn't turn off but audio did turn off and video colors turned into sort of a slightly fuzzy pastel-like look. My 1st thought was that my 58" Plasma was screwed. Did a menu reset and all is well again, thank god.


This very weird occurrence just happened again. Any thoughts?


----------



## inkahauts

Actually I used to see something like that long ago with my hr21-100s. I think it was a hdmi issue to be honest. Eventually the issue went away with a software update.


----------



## rtisby

I am on my 2nd HR34 and have an issue with the box sometimes not powering up. When this happens, none of the front panel lights come on and I am unable to turn it on with either of the two remote power buttons or the power button on the front panel of the box. The only resolution has been to reset. This is happening about once a week and there are no temp issues. Anyone else?


----------



## Losi b

If any menu is up, you cannot pause. It happens on live tv as well as when playing from the list. Both of my 24s will pause with menus on screen.


----------



## inkahauts

"Losi b" said:


> If any menu is up, you cannot pause. It happens on live tv as well as when playing from the list. Both of my 24s will pause with menus on screen.


Unfortunately, that is changing with the newest release on the other hrs to be like the hr34.


----------



## Losi b

inkahauts said:


> Unfortunately, that is changing with the newest release on the other hrs to be like the hr34.


That's a bummer.


----------



## pikapp33

My 34 still won't work with DirecTV2PC. Software sees it, but no listing under program guide. Even shows %free at times, but no list. No changes to sort/etc bring up the list.

Have had a couple freezes/no response to remote while watching recorded programs. RBR was required, and box came up properly following reset. Everything else appears to be working well.


----------



## hellspawn69

I'm still patiently waiting for my 34 to get the new HD UI.
My biggest issue has been the Try Again crap when trying to watch DVR'd stuff from another HD Receiver in the house.
They need to adjust the timeout to be a good deal longer I think, especially when the 34 is in standby/sleep.


----------



## Jerry_K

I went out to do some grocery shopping today, and somehow my lovely wife got the HR34 locked up. No response to remote or front buttons. Had to RBR it.


----------



## slacker_x

"Jerry_K" said:


> I went out to do some grocery shopping today, and somehow my lovely wife got the HR34 locked up. No response to remote or front buttons. Had to RBR it.


I have the same problem. It's currently recording shows fine but I cant see anything on the hr34 itself. Waiting till the recordings are done and I'll rbr it.


----------



## rtisby

rtisby said:


> I am on my 2nd HR34 and have an issue with the box sometimes not powering up. When this happens, none of the front panel lights come on and I am unable to turn it on with either of the two remote power buttons or the power button on the front panel of the box. The only resolution has been to reset. This is happening about once a week and there are no temp issues. Anyone else?


Spoke with TS and was told that these lock ups are a known issue on the HR34's and "Engineering is working on a fix". They couldn't say whether it was HW or SW related and the solution is to not turn the receiver off when you power your other components down. I don't recall having this issue on the first HR34 that I had but I only had it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bartman94

I've got everything working on my HR34 now with the exception of YouTube. At first I had no DirecTV2PC, no apps, and no Active channel access either. Everything else has resolved itself now with the exception of my Smart Search still not retrieving any results from YouTube. Is anyone else experiencing this issue, and if so does anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## TXD16

1. No live buffer when bringing box out of standby.

2. If tuned to a Scoreguide-enabled channel and TV Apps are activated, the UI slows to a crawl after exiting TV Apps. Remedy is to tune to another Scoreguide-enabled channel or to tune to a non-Scoreguide channel and then back, which returns UI to "normal" speed. 

3. "Record" light is far too bright. It's like a laser.


----------



## TXD16

*HR34-700*
*Report ID: 20120215-C1D*

When using the HR34 as a client, auto-correct after coming out of a FFx3 consistently jumps forward 30 seconds, rather than back the anticipated 6 seconds.


----------



## Caromsoft

Had my first issue tonight. HR34 is my only box. both live buffers would not respond to trick play commands and both progress bars were frozen at the same spot. I could switch tuners but would take a very long time. Eventually it just froze on grey screen. Guide and other overlays would come up normally. I waited until CSI finished recording and then did a menu reset and the problem seems to be fixed.


----------



## raromr

My issues:
1. Box seems lock up at times causing the need to RBR or reset.
2. Each time I have to reset, the GUIDE take forever to repopulate and series link recordings that were once in my to do list are not there and I have to reset the 30SKIP cheat.
3. Can no longer control Picture In Guide with things like Pause, FF, REW, or channel changing.
4. Each time I press skip, the progress bar comes up. on the HR24, that does not happen.
5. I fought liking the HD GUI, but now with the old GUI on the HR34, I kind of miss it.


----------



## Gene on Long Island

I see a few other people are having trouble with this combination of receivers. We had the HR34 installed this past weekend. After a day of glitches, it downloaded a software update and everything has been working really well. The only thing that is a problem is streaming to the room that has the H25 receiver.

This seems to be 'hit and miss'. It didn't work at all when I first tried it. I swapped one of my older HD receivers to that location, looking to see if it was the wiring to that location, or the receiver that was the problem. The swapped receiver worked fine, so I concluded it was an issue with the H25. Put the H25 back, and had the issue again. Called DirecTV and they scheduled a tech for the next day. The next day, the problem wasn't occuring, so I called DirecTV to cancel the service call. Worked fine for 2 days, and now it's back again.

The streaming just doesn't seem to work with any consistency to the H25 receiver. All other receivers in the house work just fine.

Is there a documented issue with this combination, or is just coincidence that I've seen a few others having this problem?

Gene on Long Island


----------



## Losi b

The background of the guide that is normally blue is now black. This happens around 20% of the time. The guide seems to work fine though.


----------



## dpeters11

"Gene on Long Island" said:


> The streaming just doesn't seem to work with any consistency to the H25 receiver. All other receivers in the house work just fine.
> 
> Is there a documented issue with this combination, or is just coincidence that I've seen a few others having this problem?


It's a known issue.


----------



## jmf243

I haven't had a chance to go through all the posts yet but my biggest point of annoyance so far is everytime I tune an SD channel, my preference for the video to be stretched does not occur. I have it set to Native output and stretch. I get native 480p output but I get black sidebars. If I go into settings and change it off of stretched then back to stretched it will stretch the SD image until the next time an SD station is tuned from an HD station. Very annoying.


----------



## Losi b

I started a double play, when I flipped to my second show I had audio and no video.(black screen) The channel banner would show, the guide back ground was there but no info. Rbr fixed it.


----------



## TXD16

*HR34-700*
*Report ID: 20120218-1138*

After deleting recordings from and on other MRV-enabled DVRs, the playlist on the HR34 still shows them as available for playback. Attempting to play the now-phantom recordings on the HR34 results in the attached (as would be expected).


----------



## Phil T

HR34-700
Report 20120218-20F4

My first issue with my new HR34.

My wife was watching a show recorded on the 34 from the HR24-500. She got the packet error message. I went down and checked out the HR34 and it was locked up with no response from any remote commands although still playing live TV. I did a RBR and all is well except the 34 lost the guide cache. Had to rerun keyword search to generate a report number.


----------



## Motorcop33

I just ordered the HR34 last Thursday and got one this past Monday, but I have had some fun issues already and I have talked to over 6 techs a Directv who can't give me a straight answer until today when i spoke to Shana in SD.
One problem is that it has the old guide installed with the old software and I have been told there is not date as to the download of the new guide/software. Now i find the the iPhone mobile guide app dosen't work with the HR34, but the IPad app does. what is that all about?


----------



## dsw2112

Motorcop33 said:


> I just ordered the HR34 last Thursday and got one this past Monday, but I have had some fun issues already and I have talked to over 6 techs a Directv who can't give me a straight answer until today when i spoke to Shana in SD.
> One problem is that it has the old guide installed with the old software and I have been told there is not date as to the download of the new guide/software. Now i find the the iPhone mobile guide app dosen't work with the HR34, but the IPad app does. what is that all about?


:welcome_s

Search is your friend


----------



## mikegold

My wife noticed that when choosing a recorded show when the parent lock is on, it asks for the password to unlock but starts playing audio from the show before unlocking.


----------



## botto84

Activated HR34 and H25 today. So far the issues are as follows:

1. Random channel not purchased (721) popup while watching the same channel. Channel continues playing while this message is displayed...
2. H25 will not find the HR34 to save its life for MRV purposes. ISS says this is a known technical issue and are "working to resolve it." However they will not let me swap it for an H24.... and will not give a straight answer on a timeframe for resolution.

I'm sure there have been other issues that haven't caught my eye yet... Anybody else having problems with an H25 not recognizing the HR34?


----------



## Drucifer

botto84 said:


> Activated HR34 and H25 today.. . . . .


What software are they running?


----------



## HDJulie

Having a problem with playing recordings from the HR22 to the HR34. HR34 has nothing recorded on it yet. It is the receiver on our main TV. Went to play Justified. Selected Play & the video jumped as though it was going to play & immediately jumped back to the selections in the episode (Play, Keep, Delete, etc). Did this 4 times & then we got the message that it couldn't play the episode because too many whatevers were being served by the HR22. Said screw it & decided to try Swamp People which is also on the HR22. Same thing happened with it the first time then the second time it looked like it was doing the same thing when suddenly the episode began to play.

Another thing, though I guess not an issue -- I use 30SLIP to fast forward & on other DVR's when I stop, the play jumps back about 30 seconds before play resumes. I got very good at estimating where I needed to sop after the program started again before hitting the play button. On the HR34, play resumes either right at the place that I stopped or even possibly a few seconds AFTER that. 30SLIP is the default, right? I'm using whatever method works out of the box.


----------



## botto84

Drucifer said:


> What software are they running?


Forced download on both on initial bootup... ends in 49 for the hr34 and I believe it ended in 57 for the H25

4C9... sorry


----------



## naijai

HR34 Locked up twice once yesterday and this morning 
RBR resolved yesterday 
Had to redo 30SKIP & iamanedgecutter after reset 
Cannot view recorded shows on HR24 from HR34 
Whenever i start double play, the message doesn't automatically clear itself
Report ID: 20120220-1E6D


----------



## Drucifer

botto84 said:


> Forced download on both on initial bootup... ends in 49 for the hr34 and I believe it ended in 57 for the H25
> 
> 4C9... sorry


There's a newer NR software version for the H25. It's going from 57B to 59E. It's being release in the wee hours of the night.


----------



## ghostdog

Internet services, (music etc) comes and goes on the menu list on my recently installed HR-34. 
Also installed MRV on the same day. (2/18/2012)
Ran thru the setup and it indicates I am successfully connected.(wireless)
When I attempt to establish 'network services' using 'automatic' I receive a failure notice.
Has anyone else experienced this or know what's going on?


----------



## ghostdog

Anyone?


----------



## arvidj

Got the machine around Christmas.

Software is 0x4c9.

Over the last few weeks it has either rebooted itself or locked up requiring a RBR several times a week and at least two instances of multiple times per day.

Plain vanilla installation, the only machine in the house.


----------



## arvidj

damie45 said:


> ...
> 
> 1. ...
> 2. Sometimes when I hit fast fwd it will go to the end of the recorded program and have to start over again.
> 3. Sometimes freezes and I have to reboot.
> 4. ...
> 
> ... I saw that a few people had number 2 and 3.


As I noted earlier, I have both.


----------



## texasmoose

Most recordings when we play them for the first time start a few minutes into the program, we have to rewind to get to the actual start.


----------



## inkahauts

"texasmoose" said:


> Most recordings when we play them for the first time start a few minutes into the program, we have to rewind to get to the actual start.


They start playback at the time when they are supposed to start, programs start things early all the time now. DirecTV auto pads an additional 30 seconds before the unit is supposed to start recording so that you can go back in time and catch the start of the program when it can.


----------



## texasmoose

inkahauts said:


> They start playback at the time when they are supposed to start, programs start things early all the time now. DirecTV auto pads an additional 30 seconds before the unit is supposed to start recording so that you can go back in time and catch the start of the program when it can.


Thanks, i'll pass it on to the ol' lady.............


----------



## HDJulie

Ok, had the HR34 for 5 days. These are the issues:

1. When playing a recording from another DVR, pressing Select on the Play option causes the screen to change for a split second like the show is about to start playing, then it jumps back to the screen where you can choose to Play, Delete, etc like it isn't going to start but then waiting 5 seconds the show will finally begin playing. This is not an issue with shows recorded on the HR34.

2. I finally realized that I am using fast-forward & not the slip or skip methods. When fast forwarding on any other DVR, hitting play causes the playback to start 15 or 20 seconds back from where I hit play. On the HR34, hitting play after fast forward causes the playback to start 15 or 20 seconds AFTER I hit play.

3. HR34 lost the MRV connection to one of the HR24's. Did a menu reset to reboot the HR34. When it got to checking the receiver (almost done!) it hung & had to do an RBR to get it going again. It was able to see the HR24 again after that.

4. Playback on a show recorded on the HR24 had audio issues a couple of times. Had to rewind & then start again to fix it.

5. Had to disconnect the phone line from the HR34 as every 30 minutes it reported an incoming call from Unavailable

I'm happy overall with the HR34 but am probably going to connect one of the HR24's back to the main TV as a second connection so we can use it if we get too frustrated with the HR34. I'm confident these issues will be resolved eventually.


----------



## Patrick G.

What's the latest on when the HR34 will be getting the HD UI?


----------



## Drucifer

Patrick G. said:


> What's the latest on when the HR34 will be getting the HD UI?


Check with DirecTV Marketing


----------



## inkahauts

"Drucifer" said:


> Check with DirecTV Marketing


This is not at all helpful and is a silly statement. It will hit when it's ready, which will hopefully be sometime next month. We don't even know yet if they are going to roll this out slowly like they did the he GUI to all the other units. And if you recall with the other units, marketing said one thing, and something else happened, so even if they gave him an answer, it'd likely be short sighted to guess.


----------



## ovityons

I have had the HR34 for almost a week, Pause has been very unreliable, Sometimes after I press pause the show starts playing again within a few minutes without any input from the remote. Sometimes it stays paused. I have even had it start playing from a paused state while I was viewing a menu on the HR34 where trick play features are disabled. I tried a restart but that did not help.


----------



## jappleboy

I think the new GUI looks OK:grin:but i think it we would be better off fixing all the problem that we are having with the HR34:nono:


----------



## jappleboy

I think the new GUI looks OK:grin:but i think we would be better off fixing all the problem that we are having with the HR34:nono:


----------



## Patrick G.

jappleboy said:


> I think the new GUI looks OK:grin:but i think we would be better off fixing all the problem that we are having with the HR34:nono:


I agree. This is an extremely buggy product. Makes me want my HR24 back.


----------



## LoopinFool

All VOD recordings show in the banner as (Partial) and their lengths appear to be about a minute or two too short (49min, 28min, etc). There are glitches in the playback as if parts of the show got skipped when recording. It will jump from one scene to another, perhaps 30sec later in the show.

I've deleted recordings and re-downloaded them and those same skipped areas now play through. However, they still show as (Partial) and there are now different skipped spots.

- LoopinFool


----------



## JerseyBoy

This morning I tried to play a recording on the HR34 that was recorded on a HR21. The HR34 hung with the please wait and the scrolling bar at the bottom of the screen. Could not exit, get back to the recorded list or get to the menu screen. Did a RBR. After it came back up the HR34 could see the 2 other HRs in the house but not the HR21. Did a RBR on the HR21 and after that came back up the HR34 could see it and I was able to play the recording.


----------



## Losi b

ovityons said:


> I have had the HR34 for almost a week, Pause has been very unreliable, Sometimes after I press pause the show starts playing again within a few minutes without any input from the remote. Sometimes it stays paused. I have even had it start playing from a paused state while I was viewing a menu on the HR34 where trick play features are disabled. I tried a restart but that did not help.


I've had this problem since the first week. Of all the glitches I've had with my 34, this has been one of the more annoying ones.


----------



## hammer32

Got the unit installed in Dec. Several times now when I turn on the TV or flip over to the HR34 the screen will be black (no video signal on HDMI) but sound will be working fine. The power button seems non-functional. Doing a red button reset brings the picture back. All scheduled recordings for the previous several hours will not have taken place. The spouse approval factor for my switch from TimeWarner and TiVo is pretty low. I'm hoping that whatever update brings us the HD guide will fix this!


----------



## Jerry_K

hammer32 said:


> Got the unit installed in Dec. Several times now when I turn on the TV or flip over to the HR34 the screen will be black (no video signal on HDMI) but sound will be working fine. The power button seems non-functional. Doing a red button reset brings the picture back. All scheduled recordings for the previous several hours will not have taken place. The spouse approval factor for my switch from TimeWarner and TiVo is pretty low. I'm hoping that whatever update brings us the HD guide will fix this!


I just say,

I hate the way these boxes work, but there is nothing I can do. So far that has kept me alive.


----------



## Patrick G.

The HR34 is borderline incompatible with the H25s as far as playback goes. I really wish I would have waited to upgrade from my HR24.


----------



## ovityons

Last night after watching a recorded show I hit exit and was taken to like TV and decided that I wanted to record the show that was on the live tuner but was not able to. There were 4 shows recording on other channels but when I pressed record, the channel of the live tuner changed to the channel of one of the recording shows. I changed back to the channel that I wanted to record, the buffer was gone so I missed the beginning of the show but made several more attempts to record that show but could not. At one point I was shown a conflict type screen with the list of tuners and and it showed the 4 recording programs and the 5th tuner was listed as available but had no program information like the others, there was an option next to the available tuner that said "Use this tuner" but when I tried to select it nothing happened. 
All 4 of the recording shows continued into the next half hour time slot, I selected the show in that next time slot to record, that was on the same channel that refused to record in the current time slot. That show started to record on time and I had 5 shows recording at that point. 
I don't understand why I was not able to record a show that I was watching live.


----------



## WebHobbit

Patrick G. said:


> The HR34 is borderline incompatible with the H25s as far as playback goes. I really wish I would have waited to upgrade from my HR24.


It WILL work....you just have to hit it multiple (sometimes as many as 15) times to get past the "we are having trouble" message.


----------



## inkahauts

"Patrick G." said:


> The HR34 is borderline incompatible with the H25s as far as playback goes. I really wish I would have waited to upgrade from my HR24.


It will get fixed.


----------



## Billzebub

I ordered my HR34 yesterday and I'm fully aware of the problems others are having. I'm pretty confident they'll get the software straightened out quickly and I really want the 5 tuners. I think my initial series links will be for those premiums I know I can download in HD if a recording is missed.
Install is next saturday and I can't wait to play with PIP, after all baseball season is coming.


----------



## Patrick G.

"WebHobbit" said:


> It WILL work....you just have to hit it multiple (sometimes as many as 15) times to get past the "we are having trouble" message.


I can usually get past that. It's when I fast forward or skip ahead that the incompatibility really reveals itself. It's either painfully slow, locks up (appears to do nothing), or errors with "no data packets" or something similar. This affects all my H25s playing back from the HR34. And tonight I am unable to playback at all on my living room H25 because the playback pauses (like buffering) every 20-30 seconds. I will wait a week or two for an update, and if it doesn't come or comes but doesn't fix these issues, I'm returning it. This device is NOT ready for primetime due to its incompatibility with the H25s. Reminds me of some of the alpha releases I've tested.


----------



## Patrick G.

And WOW is that recording light too bright. Like someone has already said, like a laser.


----------



## hammer32

While the screen saver is on, every few minutes a still image of the paused recording will appear on the screen for a split second, then go back to the floating D* logo. 

Also, the floating D* logo stutters like its too much effort to move around smoothly (surely this thing has enough horsepower!).


----------



## litzdog911

hammer32 said:


> While the screen saver is on, every few minutes a still image of the paused recording will appear on the screen for a split second, then go back to the floating D* logo.
> 
> Also, the floating D* logo stutters like its too much effort to move around smoothly (surely this thing has enough horsepower!).


The screen saver has been this way forever. I don't think DirecTV considers it high-priority issue.


----------



## tonypitt

I have an HR34 and an HR22. The 34 can see and play programs from the 22, but not vice versa. The 22 says that no other DVRs are found on the network.

When the 34 tries to play a program from the 22, all kinds of bizarre things happen. Sometimes the program will start just fine, but its not uncommon for it to take 30+ seconds after choosing play (with me staring at a gray screen) for something to start.

In my talking with DTV yesterday and today, they say that this is a known issue with this combination of equipment.


----------



## dpeters11

"litzdog911" said:


> The screen saver has been this way forever. I don't think DirecTV considers it high-priority issue.


I've seen this all the time on the old GUI, but ever since I went to the HD GUI on other boxes, I have never seen it. Hopefully that continues with the 34.


----------



## Caromsoft

Came home tonight to no HDMI signal from my 34. Did a RBR and that cleared it up. I don't put it into standby. Is a RBR more drastic than just pulling the power? It's easier to reach!


----------



## swspjcd

I just received my HR34 today. When the tech installed it he also upgraded me to a SWM 16 because I have 3 DVRs, the HR34,HR24-500 and a HR22-100. They are all connected to a SWM 16 and after several RBRs can now see each other. I have the HR34 and the HR24 in my living room and the HR22 in the bedroom. I made the HR34 the main DVR and the HR24 the "idle" DVR that still has 48 series in the series link but never really gets powered up so almost all tv watching is through the HR34 which uses whole-home to watch shows on the other DVRs. Until now the HR24 was almost flawless but now that I am using the HR34, it seems to be full of bugs. Here are the ones I have encountered so far, all of which have already been reported I believe but I just wanted to add my two cents.
Watching a show via whole-home seems to hang when the show is selected to play and go back to the menu but then a few seconds later, it just starts playing.
Watching a show via whole-home seems to stop/start quite a bit. Sometimes it will go for 10 minutes, sometimes only a few seconds, but I have yet to be able to watch one continuous show without at least a few pauses.
PIP seems to be the buggiest of all as sometimes I can't exit it and sometimes one window (if using side-by-side) is way out of proportion and if I can exit it, sometimes the picture stays in one windows while the other is just a gray box.
Hopefully there is a software update soon as the stop/start whole-home DVR bug is very frustrating. The other stuff I can live with for now. It just seems to be very buggy for a flagship DVR.

UPDATE: One thing I forgot to mention is that I also have a SWM broadband adapter attached to the SWM16 that goes into my router. When the HR34 was setup, they also plugged in the ethernet cable although it's not really needed since the BBA provides internet access. I unplugged the ethernet cable from the HR34 and verified it still has internet access and also discovered that the locking up and pauses while watching a show via whole-home stopped. I don't know if this will help anyone else but if you are having problems with whole-home skipping/locking up and just plain being awful, and you have a BBA, make sure your internet cable is unplugged. It definitely solved my whole-home problems.

UPDATE 2: One thing I forgot to mention is that both the CSR and the tech who did the install tried to tell me the HR34 has 4 tuners in it. I told them both it had 5 and they both disagreed with me. The tech who did my install was pretty insistent about it until I showed him the signal strength and it listed 5 tuners and not 4. Apparently DTV is actually telling their installers this for some reason because he insisted that that is what he was told. The other thing that really irritated me was the tech, when moving DVRS and yanking out my old one which was replaced by the HR34, plugged the phone line into the ethernet port on the HR24-500 which caused the phone throughout the entire house to stop working. Fortunately I discovered it after he had left but if he wasn't in such a hurry to get the job completed, this probably wouldn't have happened. He kept complaining that he was going to be there "all day" and still had 2 more jobs after mine. It's beyond my control that my install window was from 12-4 and he should up at 3:30. Just a little frustrating.


----------



## ovityons

Losi b said:


> I've had this problem since the first week. Of all the glitches I've had with my 34, this has been one of the more annoying ones.


Have you reported the problem with the DVR not staying Paused to Directv, I called them today and spoke with case management about the problem, they said that they were not aware of the issue but said that they would look into it and get back to me.


----------



## Jerry_K

We have had it start playing a recording when paused. Two or three times that I can remember. Just another HRXX glitch. 

Hard to fix random happenings. If it did one glitch consistently, then maybe it could be addressed. But when the glitches happen only once in a while, almost impossible to fix or to even report properly.


----------



## JerseyBoy

Another missed recording on the HR34 last night. Did not record Alcatraz. History says canceled because of program update


----------



## Phasers

JerseyBoy said:


> Another missed recording on the HR34 last night. Did not record Alcatraz. History says canceled because of program update


Mine didn't record Alcatraz. But of course it recorded Bethenny Ever After just fine .

They are reshowing last night's Alcatraz (Episode Title: Clarence Montgomery) Sat March 10th at 10PM CST if you want to record it. Just gotta be careful not to watch next Monday's double Episode first, since it will be out of order on the recordings list now.


----------



## mikecon54

Phasers said:


> Mine didn't record Alcatraz. But of course it recorded Bethenny Ever After just fine .
> 
> They are reshowing last night's Alcatraz (Episode Title: Clarence Montgomery) Sat March 10th at 10PM CST if you want to record it. Just gotta be careful not to watch next Monday's double Episode first, since it will be out of order on the recordings list now.


I didn't think Alcatraz ended up airing last night because of the Daytona 500 being rescheduled from Sunday?


----------



## Lundy Love

JerseyBoy said:


> Another missed recording on the HR34 last night. Did not record Alcatraz. History says canceled because of program update


It was not on because of the Daytona 500


----------



## Jerry_K

These silly events have got to stop. Who cares who won what where or when. Kids games, races, silly self aggrandizing award shows, beauty contests, all useless. Put those shows on some of the channels like QVC. See if people buy it.


----------



## inkahauts

"Jerry_K" said:


> These silly events have got to stop. Who cares who won what where or when. Kids games, races, silly self aggrandizing award shows, beauty contests, all useless. Put those shows on some of the channels like QVC. See if people buy it.


So even though the oscars and the super bowl and such are some of the most highly rated shows, since you don't care about they should be tossed of the air? All this really means is that the shows that where not on last night for the daytona 500 will be on probably next week instead of repeats, so there is no real difference. In fact it means one night less of reruns...


----------



## dpeters11

"Jerry_K" said:


> These silly events have got to stop. Who cares who won what where or when. Kids games, races, silly self aggrandizing award shows, beauty contests, all useless. Put those shows on some of the channels like QVC. See if people buy it.


Someone can say that about something any of us watch.


----------



## nsykes

Turned on my HR34 this morning and the only lights that lit up on the unit was the Directv cyclone power button. Tried powercycle but didn't work again until I did a reset from the menu. Software version 0x4c9.


----------



## Jerry_K

Hundreds of specialty channels for those silly "events".


----------



## inkahauts

"nsykes" said:


> Turned on my HR34 this morning and the only lights that lit up on the unit was the Directv cyclone power button. Tried powercycle but didn't work again until I did a reset from the menu. Software version 0x4c9.


Did everything else work? You can dim and turn off all the lights except the cyclone by pressing the left and right arrows on the front panel at the same time. It cycles through from bright to dim to off and back again.


----------



## swspjcd

swspjcd said:


> I just received my HR34 today. When the tech installed it he also upgraded me to a SWM 16 because I have 3 DVRs, the HR34,HR24-500 and a HR22-100. They are all connected to a SWM 16 and after several RBRs can now see each other. I have the HR34 and the HR24 in my living room and the HR22 in the bedroom. I made the HR34 the main DVR and the HR24 the "idle" DVR that still has 48 series in the series link but never really gets powered up so almost all tv watching is through the HR34 which uses whole-home to watch shows on the other DVRs. Until now the HR24 was almost flawless but now that I am using the HR34, it seems to be full of bugs. Here are the ones I have encountered so far, all of which have already been reported I believe but I just wanted to add my two cents.
> Watching a show via whole-home seems to hang when the show is selected to play and go back to the menu but then a few seconds later, it just starts playing.
> Watching a show via whole-home seems to stop/start quite a bit. Sometimes it will go for 10 minutes, sometimes only a few seconds, but I have yet to be able to watch one continuous show without at least a few pauses.
> PIP seems to be the buggiest of all as sometimes I can't exit it and sometimes one window (if using side-by-side) is way out of proportion and if I can exit it, sometimes the picture stays in one windows while the other is just a gray box.
> Hopefully there is a software update soon as the stop/start whole-home DVR bug is very frustrating. The other stuff I can live with for now. It just seems to be very buggy for a flagship DVR.
> 
> UPDATE: One thing I forgot to mention is that I also have a SWM broadband adapter attached to the SWM16 that goes into my router. When the HR34 was setup, they also plugged in the ethernet cable although it's not really needed since the BBA provides internet access. I unplugged the ethernet cable from the HR34 and verified it still has internet access and also discovered that the locking up and pauses while watching a show via whole-home stopped. I don't know if this will help anyone else but if you are having problems with whole-home skipping/locking up and just plain being awful, and you have a BBA, make sure your internet cable is unplugged. It definitely solved my whole-home problems.
> 
> UPDATE 2: One thing I forgot to mention is that both the CSR and the tech who did the install tried to tell me the HR34 has 4 tuners in it. I told them both it had 5 and they both disagreed with me. The tech who did my install was pretty insistent about it until I showed him the signal strength and it listed 5 tuners and not 4. Apparently DTV is actually telling their installers this for some reason because he insisted that that is what he was told. The other thing that really irritated me was the tech, when moving DVRS and yanking out my old one which was replaced by the HR34, plugged the phone line into the ethernet port on the HR24-500 which caused the phone throughout the entire house to stop working. Fortunately I discovered it after he had left but if he wasn't in such a hurry to get the job completed, this probably wouldn't have happened. He kept complaining that he was going to be there "all day" and still had 2 more jobs after mine. It's beyond my control that my install window was from 12-4 and he should up at 3:30. Just a little frustrating.


UPDATE 3: I almost have to RBR my HR34 at least once a day now. Today, when I turned it on, I had sound but no picture at all. I tried changing channels,blindly going through the menus, turned tv on/off, pushing RES button, but nothing worked. I finally had to RBR and came up just fine. I'm also experiencing the phantom call issues others are having when the caller id pops up saying UNAVAILABLE is calling but the phone isn't really ringing. The whole-home DVR feature is a crap shoot also as to whether it is going to work. Sometimes it plays shows from my other DVRs fine and sometimes it just gives me audio with a frozen picture. I guess I'm one of the unlucky ones as I seem to have run into almost every bug reported so far. How in the world did this device get through quality testing?!


----------



## ovityons

My HR34 locked up today for the first time since it was installed 12 days ago, No video on the TV, no Sound from the Receiver connected via Digital Coax audio. The Record light was on. No response from the remote (logo did not blink when pressing buttons) , the ipad remote could not determine the current show. I did rbr and it came up. I checked the last recording which completed 3 hours before I noticed that it was locked up and that recording was complete. I checked the todo list and nothing appeared to be missing.


----------



## nsykes

"inkahauts" said:


> Did everything else work? You can dim and turn off all the lights except the cyclone by pressing the left and right arrows on the front panel at the same time. It cycles through from bright to dim to off and back again.


Everything did work still. Kind of weird though as I never use the front panel buttons at all and when I powered off last night using the remote it was normal.

Good to know about the light settings using those buttons though. Thanks.


----------



## tonypitt

My HR34 seems to have problems related to Whole Home authorization. If I restart the unit via RBR, it eventually comes up saving that Whole Home is not authorized. If I take out the access card, do a RBR, and then put the card in when prompted to insert the card, it correctly shows Whole Home as authorized.

This same unit though also has problems working with my HR 22, so I'm not sure if all this is related.


----------



## Big Dude

I called them and they said jump at the end is software problem. They are working on software upgrade.I founf if I click on slower speed doesnt skip.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Im seeing this totally random issue on the NR, really my only problem. It can happen 3 times in one night, and then not for 5 days.

In the middle of a program, my tv will just blank out, then the image shows back up. It's basically the same thing it'd do if I cut the HR34 off, then back on, so it's like the HDMI out just shuts down and comes back. Some times it'll do it once during a show, some times it'll start doing it and increase frequency, to where I have to just stop and shut the box of, then turn it back on. Really freaking weird. Ive swapped out the cable, tried different inputs on my tv, and different outputs on my AVR, nothing changes it. No way to predict when or how often it will happen.


----------



## Jerry_K

Audio drop outs this evening on some show my lovely wife was watching live. Level would go real low, then on again, then low again.


----------



## dpeters11

"Jerry_K" said:


> Audio drop outs this evening on some show my lovely wife was watching live. Level would go real low, then on again, then low again.


Is Dolby turned on? With that on, and depending on what stereo equipment is used, it can sound different. My Denon drops out, but it's less annoying than my Onkyo, which also clicked. Some shows or channels seem worse than others for some reason.


----------



## Patrick G.

"inkahauts" said:


> Did everything else work? You can dim and turn off all the lights except the cyclone by pressing the left and right arrows on the front panel at the same time. It cycles through from bright to dim to off and back again.


Does this allow the recording laser to be dimmed?


----------



## markrogo

I'm having a periodic, but frequent, issue where >one< of my HR24s has trouble playing back stuff from the HR34 over MRV. Another HR24 sitting right below it has no such difficulty. It's weird. Resetting the balky HR24 has fixed it, sometimes selecting a different recording for playback has fixed it. It's just weird.


----------



## Jerry_K

dpeters11 said:


> Is Dolby turned on? With that on, and depending on what stereo equipment is used, it can sound different. My Denon drops out, but it's less annoying than my Onkyo, which also clicked. Some shows or channels seem worse than others for some reason.


I think it may have been the channel. She watches the crime shows on ID or some SD channel. All other programming was fine. It was just that one channel that had the problem all day.

Our Pioneer receivers don't do any crazy things. I had a Denon once. Never again. Never had an in home heater called Onkyo.

We did have some video glitches on the 34 last night watching different recorded programs.

I have just had to resign myself to not ever being able to trust the DVR again to be perfect.


----------



## dpeters11

Jerry_K said:


> I have just had to resign myself to not ever being able to trust the DVR again to be perfect.


I don't think I generally consider any electronics device, especially one that has logic programming and such to be perfect. How you've gone through 17 Tivos without a single issue I can't fathom. It goes against the laws of electronics and programming.


----------



## iainfarq

dpeters11 said:


> I don't think I generally consider any electronics device, especially one that has logic programming and such to be perfect. How you've gone through 17 Tivos without a single issue I can't fathom. It goes against the laws of electronics and programming.


Actually, I can vouch for the reliability of TiVos in general: My original 2001 box (w/ version 1 s/w) was still going strong when I swapped everything out for an HR34 / 3x H25 setup. Sadly, I've seen the HR34 reboot itself at least once a week since its install on Jan 5th, and that exceeds the total I had for all 6 of my Tivos stretching 10+ years.

I like the technology very much, it's just really buggy. I'd feel a little more forgiving if this was the first DVR produced by Pace/Directv, but it's not their first by a long shot, and I'd expect better - especially in the area of major bugs, such as watchdog-timer type resets.


----------



## Jerry_K

A new random glitch this morning. Lovely wife changed channels to Fox News. Audio played just fine without a hitch. Picture kept freezing and then jumping to new view then freezing on and on. I switched channels and then back to Fox News and it worked properly.


----------



## Camman41

Have had HR-34 2 weeks +-: while watching recorded show...just before unit is to start recording another show, the picture glitches by going to black and then back to picture and continues into the start of the recording show. If I go to the H-25 in the same room, the show I was watching plays back fine. Don't know how long glitches last because I can't stand to watch them. Original show plays back OK when recording of another show is completed.


----------



## Billzebub

Just had my HR34 installed. One minor glitch happens when I have 2 SD channels showing on PIP. When I exit PIP the picture is stretched even though I have the setting on letterbox. Changing the channel and changing it back clears this up. No big deal, just pointing this out in case someone is interested.


----------



## hammer32

Just found out my wife does an RBR about once a day. The HR34 will have a grey screen and be completely unresponsive otherwise.


----------



## gsevere1

I signed up for DirecTV on February 11th and had it installed last Saturday February 25th. I am reading in the forums there are alot of unhappy people right now with the HR34 receiver system and I understand and found out first hand. With the HR34 in my family room I also got two other receivers that I had put in two different bedrooms. 

The system has not worked correctly from the day it was installed. 

Today is Friday March 2nd & I just called and cancelled my DirecTV service. The HR34 is loaded with issues. Here's a few I found in my five days of use:

1) The HR34 would not turn on unless you push the red reset button.
2) When programmed to record new current shows it records shows from the previous week or two weeks before.
3) The 30 second commerical skip & fast forward functions are very slow.
4) When programmed to record a 30 minute or one hour show it only records 7 or 8 minutes of the show and stops.
5) The recordings on the HR34 do not show up on the other HD boxes at times. 

And I can go on with a number of other issues that are very small.

But I paid $120 up front when I purchased the system and in the five days I had it and I called DirecTV no less than four times trying to get help and get the system working correctly. All I was told is that these are all issues that are being addressed and should be corrected with upgrades soon. One phone service rep tried to tell me I wasn't working the system correctly. I can assure you I am smart enough to operate it. 

So tonight I came home and climbed in bed to watch my recorded shows I enjoy and the entire list of recordings was gone. So I went down to the HR34 and as usual it would not turn on. So I pushed the red button and called DirecTV and asked them to cancel the service. The retention rep say I would have to pay a cancellation fee of $20 a month for 24 months which equals $480. After I protested with the rep and he spoke to his manager they decided to forgo the $480 fee. When I asked for a refund of the $120 the rep said that all the issues of the HR34 are known at DirecTV and there would be no refund. When I said DirectTV may know all the issues but how am I supposed to know them? The rep said it was my responsibilly as a consumer to do research before purchasing and not to purchase if there are such issues. He also went on to say that I purchased thru an independent DirecTV Dealer and that I should not do that, I should only go thru DirecTV itself and they would tell me before purchasing that the HR34 has issues. RIGHT!! 

I have been with DishNetworks for years and I never ever called them with a service issue. 

Now I am out $120 and a weeks worth of missed shows I enjoy watching and I have to call DishNetworks and get it reinstalled in my home. I feel that it was a large waste of my time and a mistake to go to DirecTV. I will never use DirecTV again and I encourge anyone that is considering DirecTV to do your research first before selecting them.


----------



## usnret

The above is sad. How is one to know where to research the HR34? I'm having approximately the same problems but will put up with it awhile longer. Oh, and when I purchased the HR34 thru DTV, they did not advise me of any problems, so suggest that the CSR's get their stories straight (subscriber since 95')


----------



## inkahauts

That's very sad. I think DirecTV launched this to early by a couple months myself. I don't expect this unit to be totally stable till maybe June.

It's too bad you didn't tell them you wanted them to hook up a couple hr24 s for now, and then bring back the hr34 when they work out the bugs. Not that they will do that, but because frankly, I think that's what they should be made to do. Marketing department needs to learn that when they push things out to fast like this it will cost them more than it will make them for way to long.

I do think a couple of your issues may be your inexperience with how DirecTV units work. This is in regard to how you said it was recording shows it shouldn't be recording. My guess is you choose a show in the guide that maybe was a repeat and used it to create it series recording for that program, and expected it to only pick up new shows. The unit will only pick up new shows, but will also pick up any shows you use to actually create the series link even if it's a repeat. Also, if your restarting the unit to often it may not have full guide data for shows, and if it doesn't have anything but generic guide data with no new or repeat flags, then it will record the show, as it's better to record and be wrong than to miss and be wrong. 

Bt the constant need for restarting is terrible. I assume you only did this when the unit was actually frozen, and ot simply that it wouldn't play at another location. That is a big and from what i have seen, the main issue right now and will get fixed.

I have a feeling that if you had tried the unit this summer instead of now, you'd have loved the unit. Unfortunately they have ruined your experience.

As for the comments that where made to you by the reps, honestly, that's outrageous.


----------



## Dave from Kazoo

As I see it, Direct TV will work the bugs out of the HR34. I have had some minor problems with mine. Had to use the reset button. BUT the problems with the HR34 are no where as bad as the HR20 was when it first came out(for me).


----------



## Patrick G.

Dave from Kazoo said:


> As I see it, Direct TV will work the bugs out of the HR34. I have had some minor problems with mine. Had to use the reset button. BUT the problems with the HR34 are no where as bad as the HR20 was when it first came out(for me).


If you're using it with the H25, they're worse.


----------



## RACJ2

I've only had the HR34 for one day and so far I'm happy I made the move. Here are the issues I have experienced:

I turned on PIP and left the HR34 on. Accessed the HR34 via my Android phone using my Slingbox, turned PIP off and watched. Returned home and tried to turn PIP back on, would not respond. Tried using double play, would not switch tuners. Had to do a reset and then it downloaded 04C9 and everything started working fine.
Started recording 3 programs, then started using double play. After a few times, when it changed turners, I would get a gray screen with sound. Once I entered a channel #, picture would come back.
On my remote HR22, went to play a recording from the HR34. Press List and look for the program, no remote programs in the list. Removed coax from DECA and reattached it, then the remote recording appeared


----------



## Patrick G.

If I have my HR34 wired directly to my router (vs using the DECA), will I interrupt active recordings if I reboot the router?


----------



## inkahauts

"Patrick G." said:


> If I have my HR34 wired directly to my router (vs using the DECA), will I interrupt active recordings if I reboot the router?


Should have zero effect on the hr.


----------



## gsevere1

Also, I did ask the DirecTV rep to change out my HR34 and give me 3 HD Recorder Boxes but he wanted $440 for those. I felt it was too much money plus I had already paid DirecTV $120.


----------



## gsevere1

I signed up for DirecTV on February 11th and had it installed last Saturday February 25th. I am reading in the forums there are alot of unhappy people right now with the HR34 receiver system and I understand and found out first hand. With the HR34 in my family room I also got two other receivers that I had put in two different bedrooms. 

The system has not worked correctly from the day it was installed. 

Today is Friday March 2nd & I just called and cancelled my DirecTV service. The HR34 is loaded with issues. Here's a few I found in my five days of use:

1) The HR34 would not turn on unless you push the red reset button.
2) When programmed to record new current shows it records shows from the previous week or two weeks before.
3) The 30 second commerical skip & fast forward functions are very slow.
4) When programmed to record a 30 minute or one hour show it only records 7 or 8 minutes of the show and stops.
5) The recordings on the HR34 do not show up on the other HD boxes at times. 
6) System locks up and freezes at times

And I can go on with a number of other issues that are very small.

But I paid $120 up front when I purchased the system and in the five days I had it and I called DirecTV no less than four times trying to get help and get the system working correctly. All I was told is that these are all issues that are being addressed and should be corrected with upgrades soon. One phone service rep tried to tell me I wasn't working the system correctly. I can assure you I am smart enough to operate it. 

So tonight I came home and climbed in bed to watch my recorded shows I enjoy and the entire list of recordings was gone. So I went down to the HR34 and as usual it would not turn on. So I pushed the red button and called DirecTV and asked them to cancel the service. The retention rep say I would have to pay a cancellation fee of $20 a month for 24 months which equals $480. After I protested with the rep and he spoke to his manager they decided to forgo the $480 fee. When I asked for a refund of the $120 the rep said that all the issues of the HR34 are known at DirecTV and there would be no refund. When I said DirectTV may know all the issues but how am I supposed to know them? The rep said it was my responsibilly as a consumer to do research before purchasing and not to purchase if there are such issues. He also went on to say that I purchased thru an independent DirecTV Dealer and that I should not do that, I should only go thru DirecTV itself and they would tell me before purchasing that the HR34 has issues. RIGHT!! 

I have been with DishNetworks for years and I never ever called them with a service issue. 

Now I am out $120 and a weeks worth of missed shows I enjoy watching and I have to call DishNetworks and get it reinstalled in my home. I feel that it was a large waste of my time and a mistake to go to DirecTV. I will never use DirecTV again and I encourge anyone that is considering DirecTV to do your research first before selecting them.

Also, I did ask the DirecTV rep to let me trade out for three HD Recorder boxes but he wanted $440 on top of the $120 I had already spend. I refused.


----------



## Patrick G.

I had my first problem-free night since adding the HR34 to my family of H25s. Not sure which resolved the issues: #1. Disconnecting the DECA where I previously had both the DECA connected, as well as a direct wire from the HR34 to my router. Or #2. Upgrading the H25s to the latest CE software last night.


----------



## L2BENGTREK

Hello all, is this a known problem as well? I've had my HR34 and whole home installed for a week and twice I've had to reboot my living room HR20 (my HR34 is in my basement) because when I try to bring up the living room's recordings on the HR34, all of the programs have a red "minus" icon next to them and when accessed, a message says that they cannot be brought up because there are "too many showings being played", when nobody is even watching the living room HR20. Like I said, a reboot of the living room box cures it...but is this a common problem...hope that gets addressed.


----------



## BigFoot48

We've had our HR34 for nearly 3 weeks now, and think it's terrific and very pleased to not miss the DTV-Tivo R10 at all. Combined with the AIM21N and the five tuners makes it a great DVR. We have noticed three recurring issues with its performance:

1. About 20% of the time when touching the FF button a second time while watching a recorded show it will skip to the end and the Delete menu will pop up. Selecting Play again starts the program at the beginning. Two friends also have this exact problem.

2. Recorded shows, when played, start about 10 seconds into the program, necessitating a rewind. 

3. When watching an SD program there is a twinkling white line across the top of picture, at the top of the black bar. (Native Resolution off.)

We've had to do one RBR after a lock-up.


----------



## Sixto

Hmmm. 0x04CD NR "live"?


----------



## BigFoot48

A friend just got 0x04CD on his week-old HR34.


----------



## Sixto

It appears to be in the stream right now, hence my post earlier.


----------



## f22viper99

What is the 0x4cd update suppose to do to the hr-34?


----------



## L2BENGTREK

...Hopefully more bug fixes? HDGUI? Caller ID issues? Please, Please...I'm not home. BTW, I came home last night to find that I could not access my living room shows again...the red icons again like I described in my post above. Can somebody clear something up for me? Here's the situation, my setup is in my signature. My daughter was watching our LR HR20, watching one tuner while the other tuner was recording a show. My wife was upstairs on our bedroom HR20 watching a LR recording as well through the whole-home. Now in I come, wanting to watch a LR recording on the HR34 in the basement...up pops the the red icons nullifying the available LR recordings along with the "too many showings being played on Living Room"...is this right? I was under the impression from DTV that 4 different TV's can watch the recorded shows at once. If I include the 2 tuners that were going on the LR HR20 (which I don't know if these even count), my TV would have made #4. Now I did witness that once the one tuner in the LR quit recording, the red icons disappeared on the HR34 and I was able to access the LR recordings again. You'll probably have to read this again...sorry! :lol: Is this right?


----------



## litzdog911

f22viper99 said:


> What is the 0x4cd update suppose to do to the hr-34?


Bug fixes. It's not the HD GUI yet.


----------



## ovityons

I got 0x4cd this morning, Whatever changes were made are not obvious to me. I did encounter the jump to the end of the show while trying to FF so that does not appear to be fixed.


----------



## L2BENGTREK

litzdog911 said:


> Bug fixes. It's not the HD GUI yet.


Any well-known bugs?


----------



## Sixto

L2BENGTREK said:


> Any well-known bugs?


Not aware of anyone here who's tested or knows what's in 0x04CD, but it's probably safe to assume that some items were fixed.

Best to have folks on 0x04CD test and post the results, maybe not in this thread, being that this is the Issues-Only thread.


----------



## steve0617

I got the 0x4cd last night.

DirecTV2PC works now. Finds the playlist and plays the shows. And the 'searching for product updates' happens in about two seconds, rather than 15-20 is used to take.

Although I'm guessing I have to set parental controls at the PC side too as it showed one of my shows as 'blocked title' and would only play on my PC after I entered my four digit code. Haven't experimented with what else is changed. Still no HDGUI though.


----------



## tonypitt

I got the new firmware. Previously my unit would think that whole home was not activated after each RBR (100% of the time). Now it no longer has that problem. Maybe the new firmware fixed that problem.


----------



## dpeters11

BigFoot48 said:


> 2. Recorded shows, when played, start about 10 seconds into the program, necessitating a rewind.


Is this everything, or just certain shows? There is an autopad function where if a tuner is available, it will record a certain number of seconds before and after the scheduled time. It's hidden, as the light won't be on and when you play the recording it starts at the scheduled time, not in the softpad.

But this wouldn't be the case if it was everything.


----------



## tonypitt

"tonypitt" said:


> I got the new firmware. Previously my unit would think that whole home was not activated after each RBR (100% of the time). Now it no longer has that problem. Maybe the new firmware fixed that problem.


Scratch this. The problem is back.


----------



## am7crew

I got the HR34 and 3 H25's installed on Monday and it worked but really slow when fast forwarding or rewinding recordings on the h25s. Now shows are unwatchable as even pulling up the shows takes so long and once watching if you try to fast forward it freezes for literally 3 to 4 minutes. Totally unreliable. I was all set to leave Uverse but they're whdvr is light years ahead of directv, but the pq is another story lol. Anyways I'll try a ce this weekend if available this weekend but I don't have allot faith in my setup at the moment.


----------



## litzdog911

am7crew said:


> ..... Anyways I'll try a ce this weekend if available this weekend but I don't have allot faith in my setup at the moment.


Don't do that if you're expecting something more reliable.


----------



## L2BENGTREK

...Came home from work yesterday and confirmed that I got the 0x4cd update..I did...but nothing noticeable to me..still get a "ghost call" on the caller ID EXACTLY every 30 minutes and no HDGUI (knew that wasn't happening yet). Those are my 2 issues..


----------



## ovityons

Directv2pc is working for me so it looks like 0x4cd provides improvement with that. 
I am still having the issue with the DVR not staying paused. It took a couple of days for that to happen again on my HR34 but I have not had much time to try to re-produce the problem. I expect a call back from case management tomorrow to discuss that issue as well as the caller ID problem on the HR24. Caller ID has been more reliable on my HR34 than my HR24 where it works for a day or two and then stops working until I re-boot.


----------



## litzdog911

L2BENGTREK said:


> ...Came home from work yesterday and confirmed that I got the 0x4cd update..I did...but nothing noticeable to me..still get a "ghost call" on the caller ID EXACTLY every 30 minutes and no HDGUI (knew that wasn't happening yet). Those are my 2 issues..


The 30-min caller ID "ghost" is supposed caused by your voicemail message signal. DirecTV is aware of the issue and working on a fix. That fix is not in this latest update.


----------



## L2BENGTREK

I know that there are a lot of actual DTV employees on here so am I to assume correctly that they read about these issues and relay them appropriately...or should we all be calling them in?


----------



## litzdog911

L2BENGTREK said:


> I know that there are a lot of actual DTV employees on here so am I to assume correctly that they read about these issues and relay them appropriately...or should we all be calling them in?


Yes, supposedly DirecTV employees monitor the "Issues/Reports" threads here. But it never hurts to call and email stuff, too.


----------



## L2BENGTREK

litzdog911 said:


> The 30-min caller ID "ghost" is supposed caused by your voicemail message signal. DirecTV is aware of the issue and working on a fix. That fix is not in this latest update.


Cool...Thanks!


----------



## L2BENGTREK

litzdog911 said:


> Yes, supposedly DirecTV employees monitor the "Issues/Reports" threads here. But it never hurts to call and email stuff, too.


Thanks again!


----------



## inkahauts

"am7crew" said:


> I got the HR34 and 3 H25's installed on Monday and it worked but really slow when fast forwarding or rewinding recordings on the h25s. Now shows are unwatchable as even pulling up the shows takes so long and once watching if you try to fast forward it freezes for literally 3 to 4 minutes. Totally unreliable. I was all set to leave Uverse but they're whdvr is light years ahead of directv, but the pq is another story lol. Anyways I'll try a ce this weekend if available this weekend but I don't have allot faith in my setup at the moment.


If you had a hr24 you wouldn't be saying uverse has better dvrs. 

It's the hr34 that is buggy and it is being worked on.

I'd wager that by summer you will change that thought.


----------



## am7crew

inkahauts said:


> If you had a hr24 you wouldn't be saying uverse has better dvrs.
> 
> It's the hr34 that is buggy and it is being worked on.
> 
> I'd wager that by summer you will change that thought.


Ive had HR24's I just mean when being used a whole home DVR the uverse one is better because it just works and has more features (can see upcoming recordings from non DVR, Shows how much disk space is left on DVR, etc) As the HR34 just being the box for recording and streaming to the other STB's its awful, I can imagine who would put a approval on it for a release. I will tough it out and see what happens with the software but can't cancel uverse just yet.


----------



## riprecked

Two main HR34 issues so far:

1. Missing recordings. Twice it has completely missed recordings. Never had a recording missed with my HR24 and it doesn't appear to be a guide issue (programs did show first run).

2. HR24 and H24 receivers do not always connect on the first try when playing a recording back. Need to try again 2 or 3 times.

Curious for those running the HD GUI version on this. Has it been more stable for either of these issues? The missed recordings is frustrating.


----------



## Jerry_K

Got the new software. Now the recordings only have audio on HD. When an ad or a preview is in SD there is no audio. Audio on SD only recordings is fine and live TV on SD is fine.


----------



## markrogo

Is there any way to keep a list of "known issues" in one master post?


----------



## L2BENGTREK

markrogo said:


> Is there any way to keep a list of "known issues" in one master post?


Oooh, I like that idea...


----------



## Jerry_K

Now the fit hits the shan. My lovely wife tried to record some of her SD channels and some recordings have no sound. Some do some don't. Still no sound on SD content in HD recordings. What a POS.


----------



## am7crew

Of course after I complained on here to the H25 was playing and fast forwarding with no issues from the HR34 last night, go figure lol. I did just get it installed on Monday so maybe it was still running things in the background.


----------



## dihawk57

Jerry_K said:


> Got the new software. Now the recordings only have audio on HD. When an ad or a preview is in SD there is no audio. Audio on SD only recordings is fine and live TV on SD is fine.


I had some of the same problems as you. I had to go in and turn Native "off"' All my recordings are playing back ok now.


----------



## bluegrassbubba

After last update, I lost all recordings on the 34, and it doesnt see any recordings on my 22 upstairs. But my 22 sees recordings on the 34.


----------



## Rob Dawn

WOW!!! It sure sounds like DirecTV brought this guy out WAY before he was ready!

I would love to have the 5 tuners and the 100 Series Link limit, but not at the cost of missed recordings or recordings with no audio. Guess I'll be waiting until I see here on DBSTalk that the issues have been solved.


----------



## bluegrassbubba

I finally got my 34 to recognize my 22 recordings, had to reset all three receivers, and also setup my network again. I guess with the update it cleared everything. Still doesnt make sense why the update cleared all my recordings on the 34.


----------



## inkahauts

Jerry_K said:


> Now the fit hits the shan. My lovely wife tried to record some of her SD channels and some recordings have no sound. Some do some don't. Still no sound on SD content in HD recordings. What a POS.


Do you have dolby digital on or off? Have you tried it set to both ways, and also toggled it back and forth?

Also, turn off native as someone else said may help too.


----------



## canekid

Just got the HR34-700.

It won't remember Search Keyword settings between reboots.
I get phantom Caller ID, without VM entries as was suggested.
Screen will go blank, after messing with resolution. 
System has gone unresponsive, even front panel locked up. Live video ok.

I am on current national.


----------



## Jerry_K

inkahauts said:


> Do you have dolby digital on or off? Have you tried it set to both ways, and also toggled it back and forth?
> 
> Also, turn off native as someone else said may help too.


Dolby on off no joy. That is what works on the 24 in double play when going from HD to SD. Does nothing on the 34

Bit the bullet and turned off native. So far it seems to be working. Seems like a downgrade to me.


----------



## inkahauts

"Jerry_K" said:


> Dolby on off no joy. That is what works on the 24 in double play when going from HD to SD. Does nothing on the 34
> 
> Bit the bullet and turned off native. So far it seems to be working. Seems like a downgrade to me.


I hate native and never turn it on in first place. I leave my receivers set to the resolution of the tv they are hooked up to. I have never seen any degradation vs using native on.

I would not be surprised that since the issue disappears when native is off, and if you are using hdmi for audio and video without an av receiver, I'd say it's likely a hdmi handshaking issue of some sort.


----------



## arvidj

arvidj said:


> Got the machine around Christmas.
> 
> Software is 0x4c9.
> 
> Over the last few weeks it has either rebooted itself or locked up requiring a RBR several times a week and at least two instances of multiple times per day.
> 
> Plain vanilla installation, the only machine in the house.


Got 0x4CD on the sixth of March. Since then it has rebooted itself twice while were watching it (what it does while we sleep we do not know) and required one RBR when it failed to respond to the remote.

This is a plain Jane setup with one HR-34 feeding one TV. It does not get any simplier than this.

Arvid


----------



## Jerry_K

inkahauts said:


> I hate native and never turn it on in first place. I leave my receivers set to the resolution of the tv they are hooked up to. I have never seen any degradation vs using native on.
> 
> I would not be surprised that sense the issue disappears when native is off, and your using hdmi for audio and video without an av receiver, I'd say it's likely a hdmi handshaking issue of some sort.


As my signature says, we use Pioneer Elite receivers for both our living room and bedroom setups. HDMI to Pioneer, then HDMI to either Sharp or Sansui TV. I am sure it is an HDMI issue since by some means or other one can get the audio back. While that issue only occurred on the 24, now it is an issue on the 34.

This reminds me of an old saying. If architects designed buildings, like software engineers design software, all of mans buildings would be taken apart by one woodpecker.

I can only say that if the software that was produced by the folks I formerly worked with was as buggy as this DVR software seems to be, there would have been a lot of people looking for work elsewhere. I have worked with a whole bunch of superb software engineers. When we fielded a product, that product worked. Lives depended on it.


----------



## Jerry_K

The new software fixed one huge problem. The HR34 recordings would cut off the beginning of programs. Now the beginning is on the recording you just have to rewind to get the content.


----------



## hammer32

"Jerry_K" said:


> The new software fixed one huge problem. The HR34 recordings would cut off the beginning of programs. Now the beginning is on the recording you just have to rewind to get the content.


I've been wondering about this. All of our shows seem to start a few seconds to a minute into the show when we hit play. The beginning of the show is there, but I have to rewind to get to it. Why doesn't hitting play on a recording start the show at the beginning of the recording?


----------



## litzdog911

hammer32 said:


> I've been wondering about this. All of our shows seem to start a few seconds to a minute into the show when we hit play. The beginning of the show is there, but I have to rewind to get to it. Why doesn't hitting play on a recording start the show at the beginning of the recording?


This feature has been available on the HR2x HD DVRs for quite a while. If there are no recording conflicts before or after the desired show, the DVR will start/stop recording a couple of minutes early to ensure that all of the show is recorded. This helps solve the issue of networks starting their shows at goofy times, like one or two minutes before/after top of the hour. But you do need to rewind the DVR slightly to view that extra "padding".


----------



## texasmoose

I just tried to playback CLIPPERS vs SPURS recording last night and it says, "All or Part of this program was NOT recorded due to a problem @ broadcast time. Please wait while we scan the recording for viewable content" 

I had set it for 2.5 hours + 1/2 hour offset for overage, per sporting event broadcast, it picked up the recording finally, after a 5 min scan-time w8, @ the 2:36 mark. WTF?!? Looks like I missed out on a good game too. I'm going to have to start backing up recordings that i don't want to miss on 1 of my 24's.


----------



## inkahauts

"Jerry_K" said:


> As my signature says, we use Pioneer Elite receivers for both our living room and bedroom setups. HDMI to Pioneer, then HDMI to either Sharp or Sansui TV. I am sure it is an HDMI issue since by some means or other one can get the audio back. While that issue only occurred on the 24, now it is an issue on the 34.
> 
> This reminds me of an old saying. If architects designed buildings, like software engineers design software, all of mans buildings would be taken apart by one woodpecker.
> 
> I can only say that if the software that was produced by the folks I formerly worked with was as buggy as this DVR software seems to be, there would have been a lot of people looking for work elsewhere. I have worked with a whole bunch of superb software engineers. When we fielded a product, that product worked. Lives depended on it.


Luckily no ones lives depend on any tv! 

My dbstalk app on my iPad doesn't show your sig, so I didn't see that.

I worked in the retail industry selling av equipment for many years, and the one constant was that all the manufacturers have their own interpretation of "standards" for different standards, like hdmi, and what really needs to happen. Sony was the absolute worst at following standards, pioneer was usually very good, but everyone does things a little different, and DirecTV IMHO must first focus on tvs, and then look at av receivers. Curious, does your receiver hook up to the Internet, and have you checked to see if their is a software update for it?

Its not easy to code for thousands of different products that should be doing everything the exact same, yet generally don't.

If you want to do some real troubleshooting, see if you have same issue if you bypass the pioneer receiver. That will tell everyone if it's an issue period, or if it's an issue because of how the pioneer receiver acts when resolution changes. Narrowing down which components are having the issues is always key to fixing something.


----------



## DogLover

texasmoose said:


> I just tried to playback CLIPPERS vs SPURS recording last night and it says, "All or Part of this program was NOT recorded due to a problem @ broadcast time. Please wait while we scan the recording for viewable content"
> 
> I had set it for 2.5 hours + 1/2 hour offset for overage, per sporting event broadcast, it picked up the recording finally, after a 5 min scan-time w8, @ the 2:36 mark. WTF?!? Looks like I missed out on a good game too. I'm going to have to start backing up recordings that i don't want to miss on 1 of my 24's.


On the HR2x, I have seen this when I have lost signal due to weather issues. did you have weather at the time of the recording?


----------



## texasmoose

DogLover said:


> On the HR2x, I have seen this when I have lost signal due to weather issues. did you have weather at the time of the recording?


possibly, but I think, upon further review, it might have been blacked out for some reason, but the post-game show was there @ 2:36 mark when it kicked in after the scan.........


----------



## usnret

litzdog911 - I have my HR24 recording the same programs as my 34, just until the 34 SW gets sorted out. I too have the problem of having to rewind programs on the 34 to get to the start of the program, where as the same program recorded on my 24 starts at the beginning. I have also noticed that on a lot of the programs recorded on the 34, when I pause a program and then start it playing again, the audio is missing for approx 5-6 seconds. This also happens if I pause a live program then start it playing again, the audio kicks in 5 -6 seconds after the video. The audio is insync with the program (which is a good thing).


----------



## Rob Dawn

Jerry_K said:


> This reminds me of an old saying. If architects designed buildings, like software engineers design software, all of mans buildings would be taken apart by one woodpecker.


HEY!!  I'm a 23 year software engineer veteran and have been working on the system that the MCI Customer Service Reps use for almost 15 years now. At one point we had well over 500 Reps supporting over a million customers with very few issues. (Did the "very few", as opposed to 'no' prove your point though?! )We have far fewer reps and customers now of course, but the same system is still going strong since the mid 90's.

Sorry, guess I got a little defensive of software engineers there.


----------



## TheWizz

I've had my HR34 for two weeks now (installer did a software update while here on 3/1) and for most of that time, it has recorded with no issues, 3, 4, or 5 shows at one time. Then two days ago while we were away, it didn't record four shows during the daytime, but did record some shows that evening and the night before as well. Of course the shows it didn't record were my wife's. And Momma was NOT too happy about that! Oh no.... :nono2:

I did the red button reset and all seems to be recording again as expected. Just curious how long it will take D* to fix this as it seems to be a common issue.

Also curious why the new HD GUI Guide hasn't loaded on the HR34 yet. The D* Sup that came out to help the installer said it should load in 3-4 days. Two weeks later - still no new HD Guide. Has anyone else had this problem and if so, is there a way (besides trying 0-2-4-6-8 on reset of course which doesn't work for this) to force the HR34 to load the new HD GUI Guide? I've gotten used to it on all my other receivers and would like to have it on the HR34 as well.


----------



## inkahauts

"TheWizz" said:


> I've had my HR34 for two weeks now (installer did a software update while here on 3/1) and for most of that time, it has recorded with no issues, 3, 4, or 5 shows at one time. Then two days ago while we were away, it didn't record four shows during the daytime, but did record some shows that evening and the night before as well. Of course the shows it didn't record were my wife's. And Momma was NOT too happy about that! Oh no.... :nono2:
> 
> I did the red button reset and all seems to be recording again as expected. Just curious how long it will take D* to fix this as it seems to be a common issue.
> 
> Also curious why the new HD GUI Guide hasn't loaded on the HR34 yet. The D* Sup that came out to help the installer said it should load in 3-4 days. Two weeks later - still no new HD Guide. Has anyone else had this problem and if so, is there a way (besides trying 0-2-4-6-8 on reset of course which doesn't work for this) to force the HR34 to load the new HD GUI Guide? I've gotten used to it on all my other receivers and would like to have it on the HR34 as well.


There is no hd GUI for the hr34 yet, they are still building it. It will come soon enough, and hopefully with some fixes for some of the more prevalent issues people have been seeing.

I suspect it will be late spring or early summer before the hr34 is running and identically featured and stable as the other hr dvrs.


----------



## Patrick G.

"inkahauts" said:


> Please do not tell people to do that during the ce window to get the he GUI. That is a terrible thing to do to people that don't understand what the ce process is. That is test software that is not yet released for a reason, it's not stable and can cause major issues.
> 
> If anyone would like, to join in on testing new software, please, feel free to go to the cutting edge forum and read all the rules so that you can understand what it's all about and what is happening, and feel free to ask questions in there about the program. But downloading during the ce release window is NOT a way to get the he GUI on your hr34.
> 
> Everyone will get the he GUI when it's ready to be released, which will likely be sooner rather than latter at this point.


My apologies.


----------



## TheWizz

inkahauts said:


> Pease check out the ce forum.


Thanks for the feedback. Now it makes sense. I'd like to have it, but I'm happy with waiting for a stable software pkg.


----------



## Losi b

While watching a live show the screen saver turned itself on. I changed to a different tuner and the problem went away.


----------



## Losi b

Have I broken the thread?


----------



## BigCat

Losi b said:


> While watching a live show the screen saver turned itself on. I changed to a different tuner and the problem went away.


I noticed this too. Screen server activating while watching a live show.


----------



## RACJ2

I noticed this thread popping back up for the old 0x04C9 release. Are some of you still on the old release? If you are on the new 0x04CD release, there is a new thread in this [link].


----------

